# Sonntag, 6.März 2005.... Windstille



## JosiHH (9. Februar 2005)

So, wie schon angedeutet will ich Anfang März an die Küste.
Mit Rücksicht auf "Bootsangler in DK" und "Schauspieler in HH" dachte ich an

*SONNTAG, 6. März*

Je nach Wind und Wetter dachte ich an ne gemischte Veranstaltung Belly, Gummiwürste, Strandläufer oder Mischformen.
Wie immer auch: Ort und Getränke je nach Wetter kurzfristig
Sollte aber irgendwo zwischen Lübeck und Fehmarn liegen.


Also: wer macht mit...?

Josi


----------



## theactor (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Sonntag, 6.März 2005.... Windstille*

HI,

sieht guuut aus! #6 

|wavey:


----------



## Locke (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Sonntag, 6.März 2005.... Windstille*

hmm sieht nicht gut aus!!  :c

Do & Fr frei....Sa & So arbeiten.....Mo & Di frei.....
Super!!.....

hmmmm....


----------



## MxkxFxsh (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Sonntag, 6.März 2005.... Windstille*

Wenn das Wetter mitspielt bin ich gerne dabei.  :m  #h


----------



## sunny (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Sonntag, 6.März 2005.... Windstille*

Merke ich mir mal vor.  #6 

Wenn, dann gehöre ich zur Fraktion der Strandläufer.

sunny #h


----------



## theactor (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Sonntag, 6.März 2005.... Windstille*

HI,


@Locke: Dienst HINundHERTauschen und dann biste dabei. Merk Dir das  

|wavey:


----------



## Fischbox (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Sonntag, 6.März 2005.... Windstille*

Kinderkacke  #q  #q  #q , ich kann nicht!!! :c 

Viel Spaß allen Beteiligten....(grummel, grummel)


----------



## detlefb (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Sonntag, 6.März 2005.... Windstille*

Hi JosiHH,

Süntach, 6ten dat is klasse #6  #6,

evt. mit Gummiwurst #h


----------



## JosiHH (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Sonntag, 6.März 2005.... Windstille*



			
				detlefb schrieb:
			
		

> Hi JosiHH,
> 
> Süntach, 6ten dat is klasse #6  #6,
> 
> evt. mit Gummiwurst #h



Paßt... hab noch 2,5 l fertigen 2-Takt-Mix und einen Liter 2-Takt-Öl vom Kettensägenmassaker am Wochenende. Da kannst du Gas geben...

Josi


----------



## Reppi (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Sonntag, 6.März 2005.... Windstille*

Diese fahr- faule HH-Mafia  ; mich wieder an den Ars.. der Welt locken..........
aber zwei spuckende Grazien im BB entgehen lassen.. |kopfkrat  |kopfkrat  :q  :q    ........
Termin ist vorgemerkt !!!


----------



## MichaelB (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Sonntag, 6.März 2005.... Windstille*

Moin,

erst die Woche vorher nicht daheim, dann Freitach Gurken ziehn und Samstag in den Puff... ich fürchte mal, daß mir dafür die Argumente ausgehen würden #c 

Aber ich wünsche Euch jetzt schon jeden Menge Fun und Petri und... 6bft  

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Hov-Micha (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Sonntag, 6.März 2005.... Windstille*

Moin...

bin ab 5.3 anne Küste am Start..deshalb wird´s wohl nix mit Windstille  :c 
hab meistens ab dem 1.Tag Sturm!!
komm aber ggf gern mal rum  #6 

TL Micha


----------



## hornhechteutin (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Sonntag, 6.März 2005.... Windstille*

Moin Moin ,
och meno , da muß ich mit Frauchen nach Kellinghusen zur Geflügelmesse um 4 Uhr  #q  #q  #q  . Schon wieder ein Event , das ich verpasse  #q  #q .



Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## JosiHH (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Sonntag, 6.März 2005.... Windstille*



			
				hornhechteutin schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Moin ,
> och meno , da muß ich mit Frauchen nach Kellinghusen zur Geflügelmesse um 4 Uhr  #q  #q  #q  . Schon wieder ein Event , das ich verpasse  #q  #q .
> 
> 
> ...



Komm mal lieber zur Mefo-Messe...
Hühner zu Hühnern, Männer zum Fischen

Josi


----------



## JosiHH (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Sonntag, 6.März 2005.... Windstille*



			
				Reppi schrieb:
			
		

> Diese fahr- faule HH-Mafia  ; mich wieder an den Ars.. der Welt locken..........
> aber zwei spuckende Grazien im BB entgehen lassen.. |kopfkrat  |kopfkrat  :q  :q    ........
> Termin ist vorgemerkt !!!



Arsch der Welt? Bibbet im Westerdeichstraßenstrich auch Mefos und Dorsche? |kopfkrat 
und wieso 2? Göbeltor und?? Du etwa? |wavey: 

Josi


----------



## theactor (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Sonntag, 6.März 2005.... Windstille*

*HALLOHOOOOO!!! *
Wenn's windstill ist, göbel ich doch nur ein bisschen!  
Was wollt Ihr denn immer?! |kopfkrat |supergri


----------



## JosiHH (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Sonntag, 6.März 2005.... Windstille*



			
				theactor schrieb:
			
		

> *HALLOHOOOOO!!! *
> Wenn's windstill ist, göbel ich doch nur ein bisschen!
> Was wollt Ihr denn immer?! |kopfkrat |supergri



*Jaaaahaaa...* weiß ich doch. Will aber trotzdem wissen, wer Nr. 2 der Göbelbande sein soll / ist???


----------



## theactor (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Sonntag, 6.März 2005.... Windstille*

Was soll die Frage... *Du natürlich*! Und wenn es nur vor Glück sein sollte, endlich im Belly zu sitzen  

|wavey:


----------



## The_Duke (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Sonntag, 6.März 2005.... Windstille*

So ein Mist....drei Wochen zu früh!  #q  #q 
Falls aber irgendwas über Ostern gehen sollte...


----------



## mefohunter84 (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Sonntag, 6.März 2005.... Windstille*

Hört sich eigentlich ganz gut an.  #6 
Ne schöne Mefo mit roter Schleife zum Frauentag (8.3.), das wär`s.  :q 
Und Mutti würde sich auch freuen!  #6 
Na mal schau`n, was geht!  #h


----------



## detlefb (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Sonntag, 6.März 2005.... Windstille*

Ey,
the JosiHH ist Seefest, der ist als mein "Erster" mit bei mir an Bord gewesen.:q  :q


----------



## Rausreißer (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Sonntag, 6.März 2005.... Windstille*

Moment mal Herr B.?
Protest, grins.

So schnell wird man vergessen.


Tja, das Alter |kopfkrat 

Sonntag 6. März 05 ?
Lass uns mal Simmsen. Ich bin da im Jemen, den Makrelenarten hinterher.

Gernot #h


----------



## Dorschdiggler (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Sonntag, 6.März 2005.... Windstille*

#d ...schon wieder so ein "Hordenmeeting" an der Küste.
Obwohl....Belly  |kopfkrat ...hmmmm.....da könnte ich doch glatt ins Grübeln kommen ...... Ich kann allerdings noch nix genaues nich sagen...ausserdem habe ich leider im Moment meine Flossen verlegt  :q ..... Ist vielleicht auch sicherer vom Strand aus....wer weiss, wo so ein seekranker "Aushilfspirat" wie Sönke seine Blinker platziert  :q


----------



## Blauortsand (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Sonntag, 6.März 2005.... Windstille*



> Arsch der Welt? Bibbet im Westerdeichstraßenstrich auch Mefos und Dorsche?



Ganz sachte Josi - wenn Du dem Reppien seine n Wohnort beleidigst dann auch zugleich meine ursprüngliche Heimat! |krach: 

Ich habe da noch nichts im Terminplaner aber ich glaube ich sollte für den Event niocht zu weit gurken da ich die anderen Wochen rundherum schon zu vielen Auswärtsfischen soll!!!


----------



## Dorschdiggler (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Sonntag, 6.März 2005.... Windstille*

....alles klar Jelle....mit anderen Worten.....*Kommt zu mir an die Förde* :q  :q 
Ist schon klar.....aber mir persönlich ist es auch egal, wo ich unseren "Helden" *Leonardo di Bellyboator*  sehen kann  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  :q  :q


----------



## Blauortsand (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Sonntag, 6.März 2005.... Windstille*

Na ja bis zur Eckernförder Bucht würde ich schon fahren oder vielleicht in die Genner Bucht ich bin da gar nicht so FLFÖ fixiert!?!


----------



## Blauortsand (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Sonntag, 6.März 2005.... Windstille*

Eigentlich wäre Anfang März ja auch was für Waabshagen!!!


----------



## JosiHH (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Sonntag, 6.März 2005.... Windstille*



			
				Dorschdiggler schrieb:
			
		

> Ist schon klar.....aber mir persönlich ist es auch egal, wo ich unseren "Helden" *Leonardo di Bellyboator*  sehen kann
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Loeonardo? Der spielt doch grade den "Äh-wie-a-Tor?"
(Die Lebensgeschichte des jungen R. Hoyzer)


----------



## Dorschdiggler (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Sonntag, 6.März 2005.... Windstille*

......Waabshagen.....  #6  gute Idee Jelle...aber nur bei strammen Nordwestwinden  :q 



			
				JosiHH schrieb:
			
		

> Der spielt doch grade den "Äh-wie-a-Tor?"


 ....stimmt auch wieder....vielleicht kommt er ja mit Schwimm*flügeln* zum Treffen  :q


----------



## Skorpion (10. Februar 2005)

*AW: Sonntag, 6.März 2005.... Windstille*

Das sieht gut aus #6 Ich bin auch dabei #:


----------



## JosiHH (10. Februar 2005)

*AW: Sonntag, 6.März 2005.... Windstille*



			
				Blauortsand schrieb:
			
		

> Ganz sachte Josi - wenn Du dem Reppien seine n Wohnort beleidigst dann auch zugleich meine ursprüngliche Heimat! |krach:
> 
> Ich habe da noch nichts im Terminplaner aber ich glaube ich sollte für den Event niocht zu weit gurken da ich die anderen Wochen rundherum schon zu vielen Auswärtsfischen soll!!!



Ach ja... erst die gute alte Heimat verraten und verlassen und plötzlich zum Patrioten und moralischen Deichschafhüter werden.. :q 
(Bin selber son Nordseekind, darf das also sagen)

Du gurkst auch nicht für ein event so weit, sondern um um einen schönen Tag mit Spitzen-Boardies  zu verbringen.
Also.. tank den Transil und ab Richtung A1. Bist schon eingelockt!

Josi


----------



## theactor (10. Februar 2005)

*AW: Sonntag, 6.März 2005.... Windstille*

PFf! Ihr könnt Euch doch jetzt nicht einfach WOANDERS verabreden|rolleyes  

 Wenn das hier so weiter geht mit "verunglimpfen" meiner Wenigkeit, werde ich wohl mal als Termina-tor _auftreten_ müssen... 

|wavey:


----------



## Louis (10. Februar 2005)

*AW: Sonntag, 6.März 2005.... Windstille*

Ne, bei Deiner schon sprichwörtlichen Anfälligkeit bei leichtem Seegang wohl eher als 

*Stabilisator*  :m


----------



## Reppi (10. Februar 2005)

*AW: Sonntag, 6.März 2005.... Windstille*



> PFf! Ihr könnt Euch doch jetzt nicht einfach WOANDERS verabreden


Wieso ??
So gehört sich das doch, oder ?
Josi fragt, ob einer mit will ( ist also der Urheber) und wir anderen bestimmen wohin........wo ist das Problem |kopfkrat  :q  :q  :q


----------



## theactor (10. Februar 2005)

*AW: Sonntag, 6.März 2005.... Windstille*

Hi,

@Reppi: auch wieder wahr. :q  Zumal er ja wahrscheinlich eh' nich dabei ist  :q 

|wavey:


----------



## mefohunter84 (10. Februar 2005)

*AW: Sonntag, 6.März 2005.... Windstille*

So. Und wenn der Termin bei mir endgültig ist, das Wetter mitspielt und die Anfahrt nicht zu weit ist, dann bring ich meine Gummiwurst und mein Belly auch mit.
Nicht war Detlef?!  #h   :q


----------



## yarkon (10. Februar 2005)

*AW: Sonntag, 6.März 2005.... Windstille*

Moin Jungs,

auf Einladung von Reppi und theactor melde ich mich hier mal.

Ich interessiere mich für das Bellyboaten und würde gerne mal eins "ausprobieren".

Wäre von Euch einer bereit mir sein Belly zu zeigen, wenn ich am 6. März dabei wäre?

Gruss,

yarkon


----------



## mefohunter84 (10. Februar 2005)

*AW: Sonntag, 6.März 2005.... Windstille*

@ yarkon 

Na das dürfte doch wohl kein Problem werden.  #6 
Ist immer mal eins frei und der Eine oder Andere (auch ich) geben die gerne mal eins.  :m


----------



## Reppi (11. Februar 2005)

*AW: Sonntag, 6.März 2005.... Windstille*

Hallo Yarkon;
das bekommen wir wohl hin, Dich zu infizieren #6   
Bringe mein 2. BB dann auch mal mit....
Gruß Uwe


----------



## AndreasB (11. Februar 2005)

*AW: Sonntag, 6.März 2005.... Windstille*

@Josi

06.03. haut hin. Bin dabei!

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Locke (11. Februar 2005)

*AW: Sonntag, 6.März 2005.... Windstille*

Oh man, wird ja immer besser!
Bei euch zumindest, für mich sieht das immer noch nicht gut aus!!!  :c

Ich arbeite daran! hmmmmm

Gruss Locke


----------



## detlefb (11. Februar 2005)

*AW: Sonntag, 6.März 2005.... Windstille*

@mefohunter84,

tja die Zeit verrinnt so schnell |supergri  |supergri .


----------



## JosiHH (12. Februar 2005)

*AW: Sonntag, 6.März 2005.... Windstille*



			
				theactor schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> @Reppi: auch wieder wahr. :q  Zumal er ja wahrscheinlich eh' nich dabei ist  :q
> 
> |wavey:



...und er redet nun von Verunglimpfung |uhoh: 
wir sollten vorher wohl noch mal ein kleines Belly-Duell unter der Woche starten... (Zieh, Pilger) |:splat2: 

Josi


----------



## MichaelB (12. Februar 2005)

*AW: Sonntag, 6.März 2005.... Windstille*

Moin,

also wenn ich so aus dem Fenster schaue - Ihr solltet morgen los    |supergri 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## JosiHH (12. Februar 2005)

*AW: Sonntag, 6.März 2005.... Windstille*



			
				MichaelB schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> 
> also wenn ich so aus dem Fenster schaue - Ihr solltet morgen los    |supergri
> 
> ...



Ach, der Herr B, alter Angel-Theoretiker,
stimmt es eigendlich, dass Du gar keine Angeln hast und deshalb nur als Board-Phantom bekannt bist? |kopfkrat 

Aber zum Duellieren kannst Du gerne mitkommen (aktives angeln, nicht nur mal vorbeischauen, auf ne Bierlänge, aufn Glühwein o.ä. nene... richtiges Angeln....)

Josi
(Real-Angler)


----------



## Mini-Broesel (13. Februar 2005)

*AW: Sonntag, 6.März 2005.... Windstille*

Hab Papa überredet das ich auchmal mit komme weil er
immer gute Sachen über das bordtreffen erzählt.


----------



## theactor (13. Februar 2005)

*AW: Sonntag, 6.März 2005.... Windstille*

Hi,

@Josi: wenn _ich_ nicht vorher absage , und DU da bist, geb ich ein Blondes aus  :q 

Neneee, der MichaelB hat _tatsächlich_ Angelsachen! Und alle sind fast neuwertig :q 
Ich finds trotzdem schad, dass er sich bewusst |evil: die vorherigen Tage schon mit Angeln zugestopft hat!  Ich hätte ihn gern in meinem Belly touren gesehen! 

@Mini-Broesel: Wir freuen uns, Dich kennenzulernen! Ich hoffe nur, dass Du nicht _auch noch_ eine Kamera mitbringst und mit Papa nur die ganze Zeit am Knipsen bist  #h 

|wavey:


----------



## Locke (13. Februar 2005)

*AW: Sonntag, 6.März 2005.... Windstille*

Moin,

für mich ist endgültig der Zug abgefahren.
Habe irgendwie verdrängt, dass Schwiegermutter in spe am 06.03. Geburtstag hat.
Da zu fehlen....ui ui ui....

Gruss Locke


----------



## theactor (13. Februar 2005)

*AW: Sonntag, 6.März 2005.... Windstille*



> Schwiegermutter in spe


Kopp dicht, Gezuppel! 
So lange noch _in spe_ erhöht man die Spannung durch Wegbleiben und ans Wasser fahren. 
Also bis zum 6.
(Willst hier _den Josi_ machen, oder was! :q )


----------



## Dorschdiggler (13. Februar 2005)

*AW: Sonntag, 6.März 2005.... Windstille*

Klasse Sven....... freu mich drauf, dass Dein Vater Dich mal mitnimmt   
Vielleicht einer in der Familie, der ein klein wenig mehr angelt  :q  :q 

@All

*aus gut informierten Kreisen wurde bekannt, 
dass ein gewisser Herr "I can't Belly - so I will blow" das Wetter ungefähr so 
*





*aussehen lassen wil  * #h


----------



## Adrian* (13. Februar 2005)

*AW: Sonntag, 6.März 2005.... Windstille*

Sonntag, 13.Februar 2005....saumäßig wind,regen und schnee.... #q


----------



## Fischkoopp (13. Februar 2005)

*AW: Sonntag, 6.März 2005.... Windstille*

Na das sieht ja noch recht gut aus |uhoh: 

Der gleiche Mensch hat vergangene Nacht hier einige S-Bahnschienen versetzt:q 

*Wozu ist der denn noch fähig ????*


----------



## theactor (13. Februar 2005)

*AW: Sonntag, 6.März 2005.... Windstille*

HI,


Sch*** die Wand an! |scardie:
Hoffentlich sind bis dahin die Stinte da, um ihn "gnädig" zu stimmen... 

|wavey:


----------



## Broesel (13. Februar 2005)

*AW: Sonntag, 6.März 2005.... Windstille*

ooops...da hat Junior mich aber nun...öhmm...ich sagte ihm eigentlich nur, dass am 06.03 wieder ein kleines Treffen anne Küste stattfindet...und dass ich ihn mal mitnehme...wenn wieder so ein Treffen ist....|kopfkrat

Außerdem habe ich mich selber ja noch gar nicht "angemeldet"...aber meine Kiddies sind genial..die Regeln alles für mich...obs mir passt oder nicht...|kopfkrat  |uhoh:  :q ..also, ich denke..dass ich erscheinen werde...



			
				theactor schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> @Mini-Broesel: Wir freuen uns, Dich kennenzulernen! Ich hoffe nur, dass Du nicht _auch noch_ eine Kamera mitbringst und mit Papa nur die ganze Zeit am Knipsen bist  #h
> |wavey:



Hehe..wasn das nu...öhm..obwohl..Knipserich hat er... :q     :q 



			
				Herr Vosseller schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht einer in der Familie, der ein klein wenig mehr angelt


Also..dat ist ja nun auch absolut "hintervossig"...wie soll ich dat büdde deuten? |kopfkrat  #t Ne Rute wird er aber garantiert dabei haben...ohne geht er nich anne Küste...


----------



## theactor (13. Februar 2005)

*AW: Sonntag, 6.März 2005.... Windstille*

Ach Brösli! 

Der Apfel fällt halt net weit!   Und ich finds großartig, dass Deine Kinder Dich jetzt schon zu solchen Events anmelden  
Ich werde mich mit Sven mal ausführlich über das Bellybooten unterhalten...
Vielleicht kann ich ihn ja ein wenig beeinflussen  
Denn Du weisst ja: wie der Sohn, so der Vater #t 
Oder so... 

Bin schon gespannt,
|wavey:


----------



## Dorschdiggler (14. Februar 2005)

*AW: Sonntag, 6.März 2005.... Windstille*



			
				Sönke schrieb:
			
		

> Ich werde mich mit Sven mal ausführlich über das Bellybooten unterhalten...


  #6  #6  :q  :q  :q 



			
				Broesel schrieb:
			
		

> dat ist ja nun auch absolut "hintervossig"...wie soll ich dat büdde deuten?


  ...... einfach nur ma so Brösel  :q  :q  :q


----------



## MichaelB (14. Februar 2005)

*AW: Sonntag, 6.März 2005.... Windstille*

Moin,

immerhin ist der Poller auf Vossi´s genialem Bild noch zu sehen :g 

Sobald Ihr Euch ausgeheult habt, Sönke wegen Probe und Josi wegen egal was abgesagt hat, könntet Ihr Euch ja auf das (oder sagt man in denglisch *den*? ) event besinnen und vor allem der Jugend hier keinen vom Pferd erzählen |rolleyes  Stormbringer.... pffffft  

Und von wegen die Tage vorher vollgestopft: die leckersten aller Fische sind nunmal nur ganz kurz vor Ort und der Termin im Puff stand schon lange vorher #c 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## theactor (14. Februar 2005)

*AW: Sonntag, 6.März 2005.... Windstille*

HI,

na, dann ist der Sonntag anne Küste doch die perfekte Abrundung! 
Einmal ein WE durchangeln! Der Familie kannst Du ja sagen, dass Du dafür die Wochenenden drauf eben auch gleich durchangelst...#t 

Anyways - dann können wir ja wenigstens am Sa gemeinsam im Puff nach Schupp-nuddn suchen  #6 

|wavey:


----------



## MichaelB (14. Februar 2005)

*AW: Sonntag, 6.März 2005.... Windstille*

Moin,





			
				theactor schrieb:
			
		

> Der Familie kannst Du ja sagen, dass Du dafür die Wochenenden drauf eben auch gleich durchangelst...#t


 Welch geniale Idee, wieso bin ich denn da nicht selbst drauf gekommen |kopfkrat 

Dafür wird meine Familie mir dann irgendwann sagen, daß ich per sofort einfach generell und immer durchangeln kann, auch die Nächte - und überhaupt brauche ich gar nicht mehr zu erscheinen, weil ich durchangeln kann... |rolleyes 

Tsstsstss, Vorstellungen haben diese Junggesellen... |uhoh: 

@Könige der Absagen: schafft Ihre das selbst oder soll ich für Euch absagen? #y 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## theactor (14. Februar 2005)

*AW: Sonntag, 6.März 2005.... Windstille*

Hi,

das wird ja immer besser! 


			
				Junggeselle-in-spe schrieb:
			
		

> Dafür wird meine Familie mir dann irgendwann sagen, daß ich per sofort einfach generell und immer durchangeln kann, auch die Nächte - und überhaupt brauche ich gar nicht mehr zu erscheinen, weil ich durchangeln kann...


 
Das ist eindeutig ein noch besserer Plan! Einen Schlafplatz findest Du sicher in der Firma  Und Dein ganzes Angelgerät kannst du bei mir einlagern #6


----------



## Reppi (14. Februar 2005)

*AW: Sonntag, 6.März 2005.... Windstille*



> Dafür wird meine Familie mir dann irgendwann sagen, daß ich per sofort einfach generell und immer durchangeln kann, auch die Nächte - und überhaupt brauche ich gar nicht mehr zu erscheinen



Wein |supergri    doch.......
Gibt das in HH nicht auch eine Anlaufstelle für Männer, die Angst vor ihren Frauen haben |kopfkrat   
So, werde mich dann mal schnell von meiner Holden verprügeln lassen; will am Wochenende nämlich los :q  :q


----------



## MichaelB (14. Februar 2005)

*AW: Sonntag, 6.März 2005.... Windstille*

Moin,

na da bleibt mir ja nix mehr außer Euch elenden Unkenfröschen viel Spaß bei Windstärken um 6+ und Wellen ab 1m zu wünschen    

@Reppi: es gibt eine Anlaufstelle für unverstandene Ehemänner, eine für geschlagene Maulwürfe, eine für gescheiterte Existenzen - und eine für Solisten, die heißt Herbertstraße |rolleyes 

@Meineangelneinlagertor: einen Schlafplatz werde ich in _*dieser *_Firma mit Sicherheit nicht bekommen... #c 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Reppi (14. Februar 2005)

*AW: Sonntag, 6.März 2005.... Windstille*



> Reppi: es gibt eine Anlaufstelle für unverstandene Ehemänner, eine für geschlagene Maulwürfe, eine für gescheiterte Existenzen - und eine für Solisten, die heißt Herbertstraße



So was wird hier oben als Leistungszentrum zusammen gefaßt...  
Und deine Drohung zieht nicht.......siehe mal die Überschrift.. :q  :q


----------



## MichaelB (14. Februar 2005)

*AW: Sonntag, 6.März 2005 Orkanartiger Sturm mit waagerechtem Regen*

Moin,





			
				Reppi schrieb:
			
		

> nd deine Drohung zieht nicht.......siehe mal die Überschrift.. :q :q


 Ach Repp-Mütz, das war doch keine Drohung, nie nich war das eine Drohung - das ist ein Versprechen   
Was stimmt denn nicht mit der Überschrift? |kopfkrat |kopfkrat  |rolleyes 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Louis (14. Februar 2005)

*AW: Sonntag, 6.März 2005.... Windstille*

Zitat Stormbringer:

Dafür wird meine Familie mir dann irgendwann sagen, daß ich per sofort einfach generell und immer durchangeln kann, auch die Nächte - und überhaupt brauche ich gar nicht mehr zu erscheinen, weil ich durchangeln kann... |rolleyes 



Gerade vor dem Hintergrund der wesentlich später in diesem Thread von Herrn Stormbringer ins Spiel gebrachten berümt berüchtigten _Herbertstrasse_ bin ich nun nicht mehr sicher, ob im Wort "durchangeln" die zentralen Buchstaben "a" und "n" nicht vertauscht worden sind? |kopfkrat 

Wer kann aufklären? :m


----------



## MichaelB (17. Februar 2005)

*AW: Sonntag, 6.März 2005.... Windstille*

Moin,

@Louis: bei genauerer Betrachtung kann man da glatt mal was verwechseln  

@Schönwetter-Angler: habt Ihr jetzt die Hosen endgültig voll oder warum seid´s so leise geworden? #y 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Reppi (17. Februar 2005)

*AW: Sonntag, 6.März 2005.... Windstille*

Hetzender , stichelnderweise die 4000 voll machen, das sind mir die Liebsten :q  :q  :q     
Aber wo Du recht hast...........unsere "Diven" sind wohl vor Kälte erstarrt..   :q


----------



## MichaelB (17. Februar 2005)

*AW: Sonntag, 6.März 2005.... Windstille*

Moin,

und ich dachte immer, bei denen wird alles starr, wenn sie mit ihrem Gummi-Entchen durch die Küche quietschen  

Gruß
Michael


----------



## sunny (17. Februar 2005)

*AW: Sonntag, 6.März 2005.... Windstille*

Will der eine oder andere nen Abend vorher vielleicht noch in ne Brandung?

sunny #h


----------



## JosiHH (17. Februar 2005)

*AW: Sonntag, 6.März 2005.... Windstille*



			
				Reppi schrieb:
			
		

> Hetzender , stichelnderweise die 4000 voll machen, das sind mir die Liebsten :q  :q  :q
> Aber wo Du recht hast...........unsere "Diven" sind wohl vor Kälte erstarrt..   :q



Wer immer jetzt schon wieder mit "Diva" bezeichnet wird. Ich hatte die letzten Tage keine Zeit zum tippen. Mußte ja schließlich angeln....






Naja, leider nicht. Eher arbeiten. Aber ICH werde am 6. da sein und nach den Angeltheoretikern (die dann wieder was vom Nicht-Stint-Fang und ach so wenig Forellen ausm Puff schreiben) Aussau halten.

Josi


----------



## Rausreißer (17. Februar 2005)

*AW: Sonntag, 6.März 2005.... Windstille*

Also ich nich,
schade das ich dann nicht sehen kannn, wie Ihr alle absagt.
 

MB: Ich glaub am meisten Spaß macht den Entenrittern das aufblasen.
Dabei bekommen sie immer so rote Köpfe,  

Gernot #h


----------



## theactor (18. Februar 2005)

*AW: Sonntag, 6.März 2005.... Windstille*

Hi!

Davon kann ich ein Liedchen flöten:


> Ich hatte die letzten Tage keine Zeit zum tippen. Mußte ja schließlich...


arbeiten allerdings.

@StormB: statt  hier so rum zu neiden, solltest Du lieber ein ganzer Mann sein, ein bisschen RISIIIKOOO spielen und mitkommen  

In Anbetracht der auf ihn zukommenden Großfischdrills scheint mir Gernot etwas verwirrt zu sein: wieso kriegt man einen roten Kopp, wenn man eine Fußpumpe betätigt?  Viel eher vermute diese Gesichtsfarbe bei ihm höchstselbst, wenn er nach einer Stunde Drill in fernen Ländern die exotischsten Viecher an Board wummelt...

|wavey:


----------



## Rausreißer (18. Februar 2005)

*AW: Sonntag, 6.März 2005.... Windstille*



			
				theactor schrieb:
			
		

> Hi!
> 
> Davon kann ich ein Liedchen flöten:
> 
> ...


 Ferkeltor |rotwerden  |rotwerden  |rotwerden 

R.R.


----------



## Medo (18. Februar 2005)

*AW: Sonntag, 6.März 2005.... Windstille*



			
				Rausreißer schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich nich,
> schade das ich dann nicht sehen kannn, wie Ihr alle absagt.
> 
> 
> ...


 
ey gernot|gr: 

lieber ne roten kopf vom blasen 
als von ner balkontür genagelt zu werden#h 

sag mal..... war das bevor deine holde weg war....|kopfkrat |bla:


----------



## Fischkoopp (18. Februar 2005)

*AW: Sonntag, 6.März 2005.... Windstille*

@ Medo


> lieber ne roten kopf vom blasen
> als von ner balkontür genagelt zu werden#h


 
|muahah: |muahah: |good: |muahah: |muahah: 
. . . *ich lach mich wech :m *


----------



## detlefb (18. Februar 2005)

*AW: Sonntag, 6.März 2005.... Windstille*

Oh Mann Medo :q  :q  :q  :q


----------



## sunny (18. Februar 2005)

*AW: Sonntag, 6.März 2005.... Windstille*



			
				sunny schrieb:
			
		

> Will der eine oder andere nen Abend vorher vielleicht noch in ne Brandung?
> 
> sunny #h



Tag, 

will nur verhindern, dass meine Frage untergeht.


----------



## JosiHH (18. Februar 2005)

*AW: Sonntag, 6.März 2005.... Windstille*

Hi Sunny,

ich glaub das allgemeine schweigen heißt so viel wie nein. Wir sind alle jetzt schon so hibbelig, dass wir eh keine 10 m schmeißen könnten. Ich zumindest muß 1-2 Abende vorher noch mein Schwimmgummi fetten, damits schön über die Berge und Täler flutscht... |pftroest: 

Der einizige hier mit dem Brandungsgeschirr ist außerdem MB und der wurde ja schon seit ner Aalnach im letzten Sommer nicht mehr aktiv beim angeln gesichtet. #y 

Josi


----------



## Fischkoopp (18. Februar 2005)

*AW: Sonntag, 6.März 2005.... Windstille*

@ allesdurcheinanderbekommenJosiHH


> schon seit ner Aalnach im letzten Sommer nicht mehr aktiv beim angeln gesichtet. #y


Also wirklich, setzt sich bei Dir die :q Altersdemnz |supergri durch ???
Die diversen Buttangelsessions sind wohl bei dir aus den Windungen verschwunden


----------



## detlefb (18. Februar 2005)

*AW: Sonntag, 6.März 2005.... Windstille*



			
				JosiHH schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Sunny,
> Der einizige hier mit dem Brandungsgeschirr ist außerdem MB und der wurde ja schon seit ner Aalnach im letzten Sommer nicht mehr aktiv beim angeln gesichtet. #y
> Josi


Hmmmmm, es gibt da noch jemanden.
Aber der wird das Brandungstackle bei 3-2-1 verticken und dann vom Erlös in der "Gummitanke" Wobbler kaufen :q  :q  #h


----------



## MxkxFxsh (18. Februar 2005)

*AW: Sonntag, 6.März 2005.... Windstille*

Um WAS geht es hier eigentlich noch ???  :q 

Iss denn nu Treffen? Wo, wie und wer ist denn nu dabei ? .... ohne roten Kopf und Balkontüren-genagele....... |kopfkrat   |supergri   |supergri   |supergri  |peinlich


----------



## JosiHH (18. Februar 2005)

*AW: Sonntag, 6.März 2005.... Windstille*



			
				MikeFish schrieb:
			
		

> Um WAS geht es hier eigentlich noch ???  :q
> 
> Iss denn nu Treffen? Wo, wie und wer ist denn nu dabei ? .... ohne roten Kopf und Balkontüren-genagele....... |kopfkrat   |supergri   |supergri   |supergri  |peinlich



Ruhe bewahren... genau das wollen die Unkenköppe ja nur: Verwirren.
Das sog Mutz-Syndrom der Medonisten und Gernoten (glaub ich |kopfkrat )

Fakt ist: Am 6.3. is kleines Küstentreffen. Die Liste ist zwar nicht mehr ganz aktuell aber Absagen gibbet noch nicht (soll auch so bleiben).
Ort: man sehen wie der Wind steht
Zeit: Ich wollte relativ früh morgens da sein und den Tag voll auskosten.

Also: Pack schon mal und feil die Drillinge...

Josi


----------



## JosiHH (18. Februar 2005)

*AW: Sonntag, 6.März 2005.... Windstille*

Kleiner Zwischenstand:

Actor
Locke nicht(muß zur Schwiegermutti |uhoh: )
MikeFish
Sunny
DetlefB mit Gummiwurst
Reppi mit Buchbestellung
HovMicha (kommt mal rum)
Mefohunter
Skorpion
(Jelle: zickt noch etwas rum)
Dorschdiggler (noch nix genaues...)
Skorpion
Yarkon
AndreasB
Mini- und Maxi-Broesel
Oh-Nemo
Haukep (nur wenn das Belly da ist)
Medo mit 3-Bein (Grill, nix Brandung!)
Josi (Grillkohle)


Josi


----------



## Blauortsand (18. Februar 2005)

*AW: Sonntag, 6.März 2005.... Windstille*

Was soll das heißen "Jelle :ZICKT NOCH WAS RUM"???????


----------



## oh-nemo (18. Februar 2005)

*AW: Sonntag, 6.März 2005.... Windstille*

Bin schon voll auf Entzug 
Ich kann erst in 2 Wochen wieder los :c
Trag mich mal mit büdde ein,aber als Strandläufer :q


----------



## haukep (18. Februar 2005)

*AW: Sonntag, 6.März 2005.... Windstille*

Wenn ich bis dahin mein Belly habe,komme ich mit,aber ich denke, dass ich das erst im April kaufen werde...


----------



## JosiHH (19. Februar 2005)

*AW: Sonntag, 6.März 2005.... Windstille*



			
				Blauortsand schrieb:
			
		

> Was soll das heißen "Jelle :ZICKT NOCH WAS RUM"???????



Das heißt, dass Du rumzickst und noch nicht fest zugesagt hast #h 
Also, was is nu, Jelle.... Transit schon vollgetankt?

Josi


----------



## Blauortsand (19. Februar 2005)

*AW: Sonntag, 6.März 2005.... Windstille*

Josi der Transit ist tot aber der Tank vom neuen Gefährt ist voll aber ich weiß nicht so recht ob ich Ihm zu lange fahrten zumuten sollte!


----------



## JosiHH (19. Februar 2005)

*AW: Sonntag, 6.März 2005.... Windstille*

Tja, da hilft nur: TESTEN!!!
und so weit ist das ja nu auch nicht.
Hast Du Dir denn jetzt wenigstens nen ordentlichen Wagen geholt oder wieder einen ohne Restblech :q 

Josi


----------



## Reppi (19. Februar 2005)

*AW: Sonntag, 6.März 2005.... Windstille*

Jelle fährt jetzt wohl nen 280 E....................................................
aber aus alten MeFo-Blech getaggelt.. :q  :q 
Jelle und ein neues/vernünftiges Auto.... |kopfkrat , dass geht doch nicht zusammen |supergri  |supergri 

@Mike
Wat los ???
Der Einzige der hier nicht mehr durchsteigt, bist DU


----------



## MxkxFxsh (19. Februar 2005)

*AW: Sonntag, 6.März 2005.... Windstille*

@ Reppi

Jo Mann..... ich denk immer ich bin hier im Laberforum + Anglerlatein.  :m


----------



## Reppi (19. Februar 2005)

*AW: Sonntag, 6.März 2005.... Windstille*

@Mike
Nun spiel hier nicht den Sittenwärter   
Du mußt hat bei den ganzen Beklo..... zwischen den Zeilen lesen :q   
Und wenn ich schon hier nicht mehr labern darf..... :c  :c


----------



## theactor (19. Februar 2005)

*AW: Sonntag, 6.März 2005.... Windstille*

HI,

Is doch alles die gesunde Mischung, die ich nicht missen möchte #6 
Jelle: Du musst allein schon deswegen kommen, damit ich überprüfen kann, ob im neuen Gefährt auch wieder Snapsblinker in die Decke eingehakt sind :q #6 

|wavey:


----------



## detlefb (19. Februar 2005)

*AW: Sonntag, 6.März 2005.... Windstille*



> ...Jelle und ein neues/vernünftiges Auto.... |kopfkrat , dass geht doch nicht zusammen |supergri  |supergri



Jo Jo Jo, das kann ich mir auch nicht vorstellen. Jelle's Trans(e) hatte ja schon Kultstatus.  |supergri  |supergri 
Falls das stimmt mit dem 280er fischt er bestimmt nur noch mit Krawatte :q  :q


----------



## MxkxFxsh (19. Februar 2005)

*AW: Sonntag, 6.März 2005.... Windstille*

@ Reppi

Was für eine Sitte ???  |supergri  |supergri  |supergri  #h 


....gesunde Mischung..... jau das ist doch OK. Nur immer von den selben Postern ? *gähn* das wird auf die Dauer echt Langweilig und das geht hier schon über 7 Seiten lang.  *gähn* #u


----------



## Medo (19. Februar 2005)

*AW: Sonntag, 6.März 2005.... Windstille*

@mike

dann leg dich wieder hin 

@josi

meedo   nein
medo     ja samt dreibein  !!


----------



## detlefb (19. Februar 2005)

*AW: Sonntag, 6.März 2005.... Windstille*



			
				Medo
meedo   nein
medo     ja samt dreibein  !![/QUOTE schrieb:
			
		

> Mensch, du als Brandungsangler, goil das muß ich sehen. |supergri  |supergri


----------



## Rausreißer (19. Februar 2005)

*AW: Sonntag, 6.März 2005.... Windstille*

Also Medo, ich kann nun gar nichts für Deine Gewichtsprobleme.
Wenn Du mit meiner Balkontür üben willst, jederzeit  

Also Mike, nach meinem dafürhalten geht es um einen Termin,
und es sind immer dieselben, stimmt auch :m 
wahr gesprochen.

Gernot #h


----------



## Medo (19. Februar 2005)

*AW: Sonntag, 6.März 2005.... Windstille*



			
				detlefb schrieb:
			
		

> Mensch, du als Brandungsangler, goil das muß ich sehen. |supergri |supergri


 
der grill mein bester... wie immer |wavey:


----------



## JosiHH (19. Februar 2005)

*AW: Sonntag, 6.März 2005.... Windstille*



			
				Medo schrieb:
			
		

> der grill mein bester... wie immer |wavey:



Dann ist das ja auch geklärt. Bring Kohle und Anzünder mit (wo gibbet das denn eigendlich im Moment?)
Freiwillige für Ketchup, Senf, Teller usw.?
Detlef, Glühwein und Brenner?

Josi


----------



## Dorschdiggler (20. Februar 2005)

*AW: Sonntag, 6.März 2005.... Windstille*



			
				JosiHH schrieb:
			
		

> Glühwein und Brenner


...wie jetzt....ich dachte wir wollten den Fischen an die Schuppen und nicht der Leber eins auf die Mütze geben  #c


----------



## detlefb (20. Februar 2005)

*AW: Sonntag, 6.März 2005.... Windstille*



			
				JosiHH schrieb:
			
		

> Dann ist das ja auch geklärt. Bring Kohle und Anzünder mit (wo gibbet das denn eigendlich im Moment?)
> Freiwillige für Ketchup, Senf, Teller usw.?
> Detlef, Glühwein und Brenner?
> Josi



Na, laggo...ähm logo, frei nach dem Motto " Leber an Großhirn , wo bleibt der Stoff???" um auch Digglers Frage gleich mit zubeantworten. :q  :q


----------



## Laggo (20. Februar 2005)

*AW: Sonntag, 6.März 2005.... Windstille*



> Na, laggo...ähm logo,



Ne is Klar #2  mein Name wird natürlich gleich wieder mit Alkohol in Verbindung gebracht #d 
Ich kann am 6. leider nicht, da muß ich kicken.
Außerdem muß ich meine Arme für die Rifftour schonen #6 

Gruß Laggo


----------



## theactor (20. Februar 2005)

*AW: Sonntag, 6.März 2005.... Windstille*

HI,

@Laggo: Schad.. hättest ja die neuen Riffköder Probewerfen können  

#h


----------



## Reppi (20. Februar 2005)

*AW: Sonntag, 6.März 2005.... Windstille*

Auch ich dachte, wir würden endlich mal nur angeln......,aber nein es läuft wieder auf ein Laber und Freßtag hinaus... ;+  ;+  ;+ 
Was soll ich mit bringen |supergri  |supergri  |supergri   
Gruß Uwe
@Sönke
Werde dann mal meine neue 50lbs-Rute testen....


----------



## detlefb (20. Februar 2005)

*AW: Sonntag, 6.März 2005.... Windstille*



			
				Laggo schrieb:
			
		

> Ne is Klar #2  mein Name wird natürlich gleich wieder mit Alkohol in Verbindung gebracht #d
> Gruß Laggo




Nee, Nee, nicht mit Allohol, eher mit,..... na lassen wir das.
Schade das du nicht dabei sein kannst.

@ Reppi und dann üben wir Bellyboot surfen mit 17er Power Pro als Schlepptau alles klar.


----------



## MichaelB (20. Februar 2005)

*AW: Sonntag, 6.März 2005.... Windstille*

Moin,

lasst Euch jetzt mal nicht von Uncle Mike beim Chatten greifen, der steht da gar nich auf  


			
				JosiHH schrieb:
			
		

> Der einizige hier mit dem Brandungsgeschirr ist außerdem MB und der wurde ja schon seit ner Aalnach im letzten Sommer nicht mehr aktiv beim angeln gesichtet. #y


 Was ja nicht zuuuufällig daran liegt, daß _*DU*_ seitdem kein Gewässer mehr aus der Nähe gesehen hast? #y |smash: 
Jedenfalls konnte ich Dich weder bei den ganzen Aal-Sessions, noch beim Butt-Angeln, geschweige denn mal an der Küste "erwischen"  

Gruß
Michael

P.S.: ich sage dann schon mal für actore ab, der muß proben - ach ja, und der Josi muß... egal irgendwas eben


----------



## theactor (20. Februar 2005)

*AW: Sonntag, 6.März 2005.... Windstille*

HI,

@LästerB:
derzeit ist actore übel am Röcheln... #q  Aber bis dahin gehts schon wieder.
Vielmehr schaue ich mich gerade nach einer 1-Zimmer-Wohnung für Dich um, da Du ja mitkommst, am Sonntag |supergri  

|wavey:


----------



## MichaelB (21. Februar 2005)

*AW: Sonntag, 6.März 2005.... Windstille*

Moin,





			
				theactor schrieb:
			
		

> derzeit ist actore übel am Röcheln...


 ja nee, is klar - und ansonsten geht es ihm eben zu gut  
Vielleicht sollte ich bei Dir einziehen... Du könntest vielleicht ein Plätzchen auf dem Balkon kriegen   - ach nee, Du hast ja nur ´ne Regenrinne, macht aber auch nix  #h 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## oh-nemo (24. Februar 2005)

*AW: Sonntag, 6.März 2005.... Windstille*

Manno freu ich mich schon :q
Noch 10 Tage,da wird sich das Wetter ja wohl noch ein wenig verbessern.
Naja, schlechter kanns auf jeden Fall nicht werden 
Ich muss doch meinen neuen "getunten" 15 Gramm Abu-Terminator Wobbler antesten


----------



## mefohunter84 (24. Februar 2005)

*AW: Sonntag, 6.März 2005.... Windstille*

Sach ma Jörg, wenn deine Mefo auch so bunt ist, dann setzt du die doch wieder rein, oder???  :q   #h 
Goiles Teil, der "Kleine"!  :q   :m


----------



## oh-nemo (24. Februar 2005)

*AW: Sonntag, 6.März 2005.... Windstille*



			
				mefohunter84 schrieb:
			
		

> Sach ma Jörg, wenn deine Mefo auch so bunt ist, dann setzt du die doch wieder rein, oder???  :q   #h
> Goiles Teil, der "Kleine"!  :q   :m


Moin Rolf #h
Nach dem Fototermin immer :q
Du setzt sie ja während des Drill wieder zurück 
In B´hagen wollte es wohl nicht so recht klappen |kopfkrat
muss ich wohl wieder Dein Talismann sein :q


----------



## Dorschdiggler (24. Februar 2005)

*AW: Sonntag, 6.März 2005.... Windstille*



			
				Laggo schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kann am 6. leider nicht, da muß ich _kicken_


.....kicken  |kopfkrat .... jetzt klappt es nich mal mehr mit Deiner Rechtschreibung.....es sollte doch wohl _kiffen_ heissen - oder  |supergri 



			
				Oh-nemo schrieb:
			
		

> Ich muss doch meinen neuen "getunten" 15 Gramm Abu-Terminator Wobbler antesten


 ..... oh Jörg.... hast Du es denn immer noch nicht  ;+ ..... vergiss diese ganzen "Wunderköder"..... nur der Fisch zählt am Ende....und dafür reicht ein alter "Moehre Silda" oder - bevorzuge ich immer mal wieder - ein "Gayladsax"  :q 



			
				Röcheltor schrieb:
			
		

> ...derzeit ist actore übel am Röcheln...


....ja ja Sönke...das Kraut, was die da auf'm Kiez verticken wird auch immer übler  :g 

So.....nun aber schnell ins Bettchen und von riesigen Mefos träumen  #h


----------



## theactor (25. Februar 2005)

*AW: Sonntag, 6.März 2005.... Windstille*



			
				Petzdiggel schrieb:
			
		

> ....ja ja Sönke...das Kraut, was die da auf'm Kiez verticken wird auch immer übler


 Mann, musst Du hier immer alles in der Öffentlichkeit breittreten...|bla: 

@Oh-nemo: Feine Bastellage! Meine TerminaTORen haben bei mir zwar zum verstärkten Speichelfluss geführt weil sie so rattig aussehen - nur gefangen habe ich noch nie was drauf...|kopfkrat 

#h


----------



## mefohunter84 (25. Februar 2005)

*AW: Sonntag, 6.März 2005.... Windstille*

Tja Jörg, streu mal immer fleißig Salz in die Wunde.  #d   |supergri 
Aber es stimmt schon. Seit du nicht mehr dabei bist, bekomme ich keinen Fisch mehr aus dem Wasser.  #d   :m 
Sollte uns das nicht zu denken geben?  |kopfkrat 
Ich denke ja!  :m


----------



## JosiHH (26. Februar 2005)

*AW: Sonntag, 6.März 2005.... Windstille*

Lt. Wetter.com für den 6.3. angesagt:
4 Bft, Ost 
-2°C
Schnee
ab Mittwoch steigender Luftdruck

Vorschläge wos hingehen sollte?
(Abends danach auf jeden Fall in die Wanne und / oder Sauna)

Josi


----------



## Blauortsand (26. Februar 2005)

*AW: Sonntag, 6.März 2005.... Windstille*



> Vorschläge wos hingehen sollte?
> (Abends danach auf jeden Fall in die Wanne und / oder Sauna)



Kommt man rum habe da sicherlich `nen guten Platz!


----------



## oh-nemo (26. Februar 2005)

*AW: Sonntag, 6.März 2005.... Windstille*



			
				Vossi schrieb:
			
		

> ..... oh Jörg.... hast Du es denn immer noch nicht  ;+ ..... vergiss diese ganzen "Wunderköder"..... nur der Fisch zählt am Ende....und dafür reicht ein alter "Moehre Silda" oder - bevorzuge ich immer mal wieder - ein "Gayladsax"  :q


Yes Diggel i now,war ja auch nur auf den Triangle-Wirbel gemünzt :q


			
				spöketor schrieb:
			
		

> @Oh-nemo: Feine Bastellage! Meine TerminaTORen haben bei mir zwar zum verstärkten Speichelfluss geführt weil sie so rattig aussehen - nur gefangen habe ich noch nie was drauf...|kopfkrat
> 
> #h


Das wird sich ändern :m
Ich fisch dem Terminator bis Ihm schwindelich wird :q 


			
				mefohunter84 schrieb:
			
		

> Tja Jörg, streu mal immer fleißig Salz in die Wunde.  #d   |supergri
> Aber es stimmt schon. Seit du nicht mehr dabei bist, bekomme ich keinen Fisch mehr aus dem Wasser.  #d   :m
> Sollte uns das nicht zu denken geben?  |kopfkrat
> Ich denke ja!  :m


Ich musste ja heute schindern,aber wie Du weisst muss ja die neue Atmungsaktive auch von irgendwas betoohlt warden :m
Hab heute mit Blick auf die Kieler Aussenförde gearbeitet 
(Olympiazentrum-Schilksee), und es sah ganzschön ungemütlich aus.
Nicht mal Trollingfischer waren zu sehen.
Näxtes Wochenende geht der Punk ab :m


			
				Blauortsand schrieb:
			
		

> Kommt man rum habe da sicherlich `nen guten Platz!


Mann Jelle kannst Du soviele "verrückte" überhaupt unterbringen  ???


----------



## MxkxFxsh (26. Februar 2005)

*AW: Sonntag, 6.März 2005.... Windstille*

@ Jelle

Jau Jelle sag bescheid wo.
Geht das da auch mit BB bei Ostwind ??


----------



## Blauortsand (26. Februar 2005)

*AW: Sonntag, 6.März 2005.... Windstille*

Mike - glücklicherweise bieten die FL Förde und die Apenrader Bucht mit der davorliegenden Insel Alsen fast immer windgeschützte Plätze!
Ne Woche zuvor den Strand schon festzulegen finde ich etwas gewagt da würde ich da lieber die Wetterprognosen 1-2 Tage vorher abwarten!


----------



## Reppi (27. Februar 2005)

*AW: Sonntag, 6.März 2005.... Windstille*

Ich glaube es ja nicht............
Der Haufen erzkonservativer WH/DD/DH-Angler läßt sich auf was neues ein.... :m 
Aber Josi hat ja das letzte Wort..  
Ich wäre aber auch für Jelles Vorschlag, denn ich will da oben endlich mal einen   
vernünftigen Fisch fangen  |evil: 
Gruß Uwe


----------



## theactor (27. Februar 2005)

*AW: Sonntag, 6.März 2005.... Windstille*

Hi,

..übrigens wir sind uns doch einig, dass wir den Mann mit der Seppelmütze nach Hause schicken wenn nichts beisst, nä! Dann warten wir noch so ca. 10 Minuten und dann.... 

|wavey:


----------



## JosiHH (27. Februar 2005)

*AW: Sonntag, 6.März 2005.... Windstille*

tja, wenn das so ist.
Samstag bin ich Kiel zum Handball gucken, d.h. ab 19.00 Uhr fallen wir alle bei Jelle ein, vernichten die Vorräte und morgens ab in die Förde... guter Plan, oder?

Also Förde, ich bin dabei. Hat jemand sinnvolle Einwände, oder wollen wir das schon mal so festlegen?

Josi


----------



## MichaelB (27. Februar 2005)

*AW: Sonntag, 6.März 2005.... Windstille*

Moin,





			
				JosiHH schrieb:
			
		

> Hat jemand sinnvolle Einwände, oder wollen wir das schon mal so festlegen?


 Ja, ich - Du kannst am Sonntag nicht wegen... irgendwas  

Gruß
Michael

P.S.: okaiokaiokai, ich lasse es jetzt #t


----------



## Hov-Micha (27. Februar 2005)

*AW: Sonntag, 6.März 2005.... Windstille*

Hmm...

hoffentlich wird das was  #c 
bei mir vor der Tür sieht´s grad so aus...


----------



## JosiHH (27. Februar 2005)

*AW: Sonntag, 6.März 2005.... Windstille*



			
				MichaelB schrieb:
			
		

> Moin, Ja, ich - Du kannst am Sonntag nicht wegen... irgendwas
> 
> Gruß
> Michael
> ...



@MrFakeB
Also: ICH KANN IMMER
Nur mit dem Angeln klappts eben manchmal nicht


----------



## mefohunter84 (27. Februar 2005)

*AW: Sonntag, 6.März 2005.... Windstille*

Jelles Vorschlag ist ja nicht verkehrt, aber dann ohne meine Gummiwurst (schade!!!)  #d 
Denn wenn wir erst gegen Sonntag abend mit dem angeln fertig sind, habe ich keine Lust, womöglich wenn das Wetter auch noch so ist wie zu Zeit, mit nem Anhänger und Boot die weite Stecke zurück zu fahren.  #d 
Hatte ja eigentlich vor, mal ein bischen zu schleppen, da ich die Fische doch eher im tieferen Wasser vermute!


----------



## Skorpion (27. Februar 2005)

*AW: Sonntag, 6.März 2005.... Windstille*

Ích frag mich ob sich das ganze überhaupt lohnt. Bei diesen  - Temp. |kopfkrat   
Vielleicht sollte man gleich eine gute Kneipe ansteuern  |supergri


----------



## Dorschdiggler (27. Februar 2005)

*AW: Sonntag, 6.März 2005.... Windstille*

....lohnen tut es immer....und wenn es "nur" der Funfaktor ist, der gesteigert werden kann   ....... Allerdings werde ich mich für den 6.ten ausklinken müssen - leider......Liegt aber ganz bestimmt nicht am Wetter......guckt Ihr hier ...... Samstag *und* Sonntag kann ich leider zu Hause nicht durchsetzen  #d 

@ Reppi...... 
ich habe mich gestern mal bei Dir in der Gegend umgesehen......Ich kann gut verstehen, dass Du die Ostsee vorziehst  |supergri 
Man watt platt das Land...... und verdammt....wo war denn bloss das Wasser  |kopfkrat


----------



## theactor (27. Februar 2005)

*AW: Sonntag, 6.März 2005.... Windstille*

Hi,

@Diggel: 





> dass Du die Ostsee vorziehst


Ich eigentlich nich... ich LIEBE die "Gezeiten"-See --- in meinen jungen Jahren konnte man dort nämlich noch richitg gut angeln....#q #q :c


----------



## Broesel (27. Februar 2005)

*AW: Sonntag, 6.März 2005.... Windstille*

hmm..also irgendwie hab ich jetzt den Überblick verloren (ich weiß..ist bei mir chronisch)..wer kommt nun eigentlich? Sohnemann wäre das nicht einfach zu erklären, wenn plötzlich doch nicht... |kopfkrat  :c 



			
				JosiHH schrieb:
			
		

> (Abends danach auf jeden Fall in die Wanne und / oder Sauna)


...gemischte Sauna??? |kopfkrat  :q 



			
				Gumminator schrieb:
			
		

> in meinen jungen Jahren konnte man dort nämlich noch richitg gut angeln...


Opps...kann ja noch nicht soooo lange her sein... |kopfkrat 

und...wo gehts nun eigentlich hin? <broeseldooffragendverdutztdreinschau>

Ich hoffe nur, dass ich es mich nicht noch erwischt..mit platt liegen..meine Tochter hats dieses WE zerlegt...(knapp 40 Fieber) :c


----------



## Dorschdiggler (27. Februar 2005)

*AW: Sonntag, 6.März 2005.... Windstille*



			
				Brösel schrieb:
			
		

> ....meine Tochter hats dieses WE zerlegt...(knapp 40 Fieber)


...******** Brösel...... Gute Besserung für Deine Tochter....und Dir kann ich nur raten....ab an die Küste...frische Luft Tanken...das stärkt die Abwehrkräfte...und halte Dich von Deiner Tochter fern   
Und wenn Du - wie ja bei Dir üblich - den Überblick verlierst, dann schaue einfach auf die erste Seite dieses Threads  |wavey:


----------



## Broesel (27. Februar 2005)

*AW: Sonntag, 6.März 2005.... Windstille*



			
				Dorschdiggelator schrieb:
			
		

> Und wenn Du - wie ja bei Dir üblich - den Überblick verlierst, dann schaue einfach auf die erste Seite dieses Threads



öhmm...hilft mir aber auch nicht wirklich weiter... |kopfkrat  #q ich muß wohl doch mal anne frische Luft... #t


----------



## Dorschdiggler (27. Februar 2005)

*AW: Sonntag, 6.März 2005.... Windstille*

...... |kopfkrat ...hast Recht Brösel...... #t ....ich bin auch nicht mehr so ganz da.....Gut denn....geh' Du an die frische Luft, ich geh' denn mal Matratze abhorchen   
Vielleicht wisen wir denn ja morgen etwas mehr.....

P.S.: Fährst Du denn Deinen Sohn ans Wasser ?? |supergri


----------



## JosiHH (28. Februar 2005)

*AW: Sonntag, 6.März 2005.... Windstille*

Keine Einwände? Das kann bedeuten:
1. Keiner hat was gegen die Flensburger Förder oder
2. Keiner hats gelesen / für voll genommen.

Also
Treffen am Sonntag 6.März,
Uhrzeit: zwischen 8 und 10 (noch festlegen)
Im Bereich Flensburger Förde (je nach Wind und Wetter und Jelles Ortskenntnis)
Vom Strand, vom Boot, vom Belly

Wer?
Wer immer will, aber angekündigt haben sich:
Actor
MikeFish
DetlefB mit Gummiwurst
Reppi mit Buchbestellung
Mefohunter
Skorpion (jammert wg. -10°)
Jelle: zickt jetzt ja wohl nicht mehr, oder?
Yarkon
AndreasB
Mini- und Maxi-Broesel
Oh-Nemo
Haukep (nur wenn das Belly da ist)
Medo mit 3-Bein (Grill, nix Brandung!)
Bratnase
Fischkoopp (noch mit nem kleinen "?")
Josi (Grillkohle)



Verpflegung: Jeder selbst, Medo bringt den Grill, ich die Kohle

Genauer Treffpunkt und Uhrzeit folgt dann die nächsten Tage
Alles klar?

Josi


----------



## sunny (28. Februar 2005)

*AW: Sonntag, 6.März 2005.... Windstille*

Moinsen zusammen,

muss mich leider ausklinken :c . 

Mein alter Herr muss sich am 04.03. einer schweren Operation unterziehen. Da möchte ich am Wochenende doch lieber vor Ort bleiben.

Vielleicht klappt es ja nächstes mal.

sunny


----------



## Reppi (28. Februar 2005)

*AW: Sonntag, 6.März 2005.... Windstille*

Mensch Diggler ;
hättest Dir ja ne Tass Kaff abholen können........
Und das mit dem Wasser ist doch klar;
Du über´n Deich = Wasser wech  
Und es schneit und schneit und schneit und schneit und schneit........


----------



## Medo (28. Februar 2005)

*AW: Sonntag, 6.März 2005.... Windstille*

da ja mein küchenbulle auch dabei ist 

(gruss reppi|wavey: ) 

und meine holde mich auch freigegeben hat..... ausser für die gemischte sauna 

werde ich auch mal auf das königreich setzen.

denn watt gibt es schöneres als ne horde..........:m


----------



## detlefb (28. Februar 2005)

*AW: Sonntag, 6.März 2005.... Windstille*



			
				Medo schrieb:
			
		

> denn watt gibt es schöneres als ne horde..........:m



Genau,  darum auch mit dem Kocher


----------



## Reppi (28. Februar 2005)

*AW: Sonntag, 6.März 2005.... Windstille*

Kocher ????
Wollt ihr die Fische gleich verarbeiten   
Ach neee, die Rutenringe müßen ja vom Eis befreit werden............


----------



## Bratnase (28. Februar 2005)

*AW: Sonntag, 6.März 2005.... Windstille*

Moin,

würd auch gern dabeisein.
Wird dann wohl der Stapellauf von meinem Belly sein.

Könnt noch jemanden in meinem Auto mitnehmen. Starte in Eimsbüttel...

Michael


----------



## Hov-Micha (28. Februar 2005)

*AW: Sonntag, 6.März 2005.... Windstille*

Moin..

also die FlensFörde muss ich leider canceln   
glaub nicht das ich meinen alten Herrn dazu überreden kann!
wünsch euch allen trotzdem viel viel Spass&Erfolg  #6 
wir haben ja dann die Insel und Umgebung für uns alleine...und die Massen
Fisch auch  |bla: 
und jetzt alle los und vereint die Tauchsieder in den Ostseeteich   

*MÖGE PETRUS UND DER WETTERGOTT MIT UNS SEIN*

Vielleicht sieht man sich ja trotzdem, bin 14 Tage oben!!

TL
Micha


----------



## Fischkoopp (1. März 2005)

*AW: Sonntag, 6.März 2005.... Windstille*

@ JosiHH

Mal schaun, vielleicht bin ich auch dabei ;+ 
Wird sich ganz kurzfristig entscheiden |kopfkrat


----------



## oh-nemo (1. März 2005)

*AW: Sonntag, 6.März 2005.... Windstille*

Habt Ihr schon mal aus den Fenster geschaut #d
Also für den Meteorologischen Frühlingsanfang am 1.März hätten wir uns doch ein wenig besseres Wetter aussuchen können.
Ich hoffe ja sehr das sich der Winter bis zum Sonntag verabschiedet.
Bin heute 450 km auf Norddeutschlands Autobahnen und Landstrassen gefahren,da war ooorndlich wat los #t


----------



## mefohunter84 (1. März 2005)

*AW: Sonntag, 6.März 2005.... Windstille*

Tja Jörg, dem wird wohl nicht entsprochen werden können.     #d 
Der Wettergott hat anderes vor. Nachttemperaturen bis -10°C.  :c 
Wenn`s so weiter geht, dann bilden sich sogar Eisränder in der Förde.  #d   :c


----------



## Dorschdiggler (1. März 2005)

*AW: Sonntag, 6.März 2005.... Windstille*



			
				mefohunter84 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn`s so weiter geht, dann bilden sich sogar Eisränder in der Förde.


....ganz sicher sogar, aber warum sollte es nicht trotzdem klappen..... Ich halte Euch auf alle Fälle ganz fest die Daumen.
Bin mal gespannt, wer denn letztendlich übrig bleibt  |supergri


----------



## mefohunter84 (1. März 2005)

*AW: Sonntag, 6.März 2005.... Windstille*

Hey Diggler, du machst mir ja spaß  #d 
Bist nicht mit von der Partie, aber wünscht uns viel Spaß beim "Eisbaden"  |supergri 
Also wenn Randeis sein sollte, dann werde ich meine Watbüx nicht auf`s Spiel setzen. Kosten einfach zu viel die Dinger.  |kopfkrat 
Es ist einfach zum  :c


----------



## Dorschdiggler (1. März 2005)

*AW: Sonntag, 6.März 2005.... Windstille*

.....naaaaa nun aber...Randeis kann eine gute Wathose doch nicht kratzen - oder   
Ich denke am Samstag an Euch, denn die Bedingungen werden sicher nicht sehr viel besser sein  |supergri 
Und letzten Sonntag habe ich ja schonmal geübt  |supergri  |supergri


----------



## Blauortsand (1. März 2005)

*AW: Sonntag, 6.März 2005.... Windstille*

Hey Vossi nur weil Du jetzt versuchst hier den Leuten die Vorfreude zu nehmen muß ich wohl mal 1-2 Bilder vom letzten Wochenende zeigen da waren ungefähr dieselben Bedingungen wie die die für dieses Wochende hervorgesagt sind!!!

Schade aber, dass Du keine Zeit hast! |supergri


----------



## Dorschdiggler (1. März 2005)

*AW: Sonntag, 6.März 2005.... Windstille*

Hey Jelle du alter Stänkerer  |supergri 
Wieso kenne ich die Bilder noch nicht  ;+ 
Skandal.....Du und Deine Kollegen fangen, und ich speise die Besucher meiner Seite mit lapidaren Berichten vom frostigen Sonntag ab......
Sollte mir das zu denken geben  |kopfkrat 
Und das ich Sonntag nicht kann, macht doch nix...Ich werde am Samstag schon was silbernes auf die Schuppen legen    #h


----------



## Reppi (2. März 2005)

*AW: Sonntag, 6.März 2005.... Windstille*

@Digger
Laß mal sind doch schöne Berichte bei Dir auf der Seite #6 
Und Jelle´s Bilder....ach, da fällt mir nichts zu ein..  
Also wenn das Wetter sich nicht noch ein wenig am Riemen reißt, sehe ich schwarz........mein Kampfstern Galaktika hat nur Sommerreifen drunter.....


----------



## Blauortsand (2. März 2005)

*AW: Sonntag, 6.März 2005.... Windstille*

Hier noch `ne Überzeugungshilfe, vonwegen Winterreifen und so #y


----------



## detlefb (2. März 2005)

*AW: Sonntag, 6.März 2005.... Windstille*

Hi Jelle,

den Stein kenn ich... die Aufnahme ist doch aus 2004, oder??? |supergri  :m


----------



## Blauortsand (2. März 2005)

*AW: Sonntag, 6.März 2005.... Windstille*

Ne Ne Detlef ist vom letzten Wochenende - aber dort war ich letztes Jahr schon mal mit Dir!!!


----------



## Gnilftz (2. März 2005)

*AW: Sonntag, 6.März 2005.... Windstille*

Wenn Jelle weiterhin solch fiese Bilder postet, muss ich überlegen, ob ich mir wieder nen Lückentext baue...   
Super Fotos!!!  #6 

Vossi, wat machen wir beiden am Sonntag? Fahrgemeinschaft?   

Gruß
Heiko  |wavey:


----------



## Reppi (2. März 2005)

*AW: Sonntag, 6.März 2005.... Windstille*

Mensch Jelle, nicht schlecht das Du mal "eine" landen konntest..  
Wenn ich dabei bin, kommt bei dir bei drei 100% en Bissen ja 0% Landung bei rum ..


----------



## JosiHH (2. März 2005)

*AW: Sonntag, 6.März 2005.... Windstille*

Bei den Bildern sind Temperaturen und Sommerreifen wohl schxxx-egal.
Ist der Stein etwa in DK? Dann werden ja wirklich Horden einfallen...

Mal sehen, dass bis Samstag meine elektrisch beheizte Unterhose fertig wird, nicht dass die kleinen Jungs im Schritt Frostbeulen ansetzen. Hab gestern von HH nach Kiel und zurück je 2 h gebraucht.

Sonntag Treffen 8.30Uhr... dann könnten wir gegen 9.00 Uhr anfangen
*Denkt an den DK-Schein, wer keinen hat sollte sich rechtzeitig drum kümmern!!*

Josi


----------



## detlefb (2. März 2005)

*AW: Sonntag, 6.März 2005.... Windstille*

wo ist eigentlich der "schnellschlechtwerdentor" ???
Ich bringe auch ne Flasche Sekt für die Bellytaufe mit |supergri  |supergri


----------



## Gnilftz (2. März 2005)

*AW: Sonntag, 6.März 2005.... Windstille*



			
				detlefb schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bringe auch ne Flasche Sekt für die Bellytaufe mit |supergri  |supergri



Wird die am Belly zerschlagen???  ;+    |supergri


----------



## theactor (2. März 2005)

*AW: Sonntag, 6.März 2005.... Windstille*

Bilder: *sabberhechel*#6 #6 

8.30h schon in DK? Na, das sieht ein wenig nach Actor-Verspätung aus #t 
Da ich immer noch nicht vollständig genesen bin, werde ich mich aber wohl eher in die Reihen der St(r)andAngler einreihen (sollte es überhaupt welchen geben ?|kopfkrat )

|wavey:


----------



## Reppi (2. März 2005)

*AW: Sonntag, 6.März 2005.... Windstille*



> Wird die am Belly zerschlagen???


In dem speziellen Fall kann man wohl ne Ausnahme machen............soll heißen, halben Meter Leine an der Nase befestigen und dann mit Schwung :q


----------



## detlefb (2. März 2005)

*AW: Sonntag, 6.März 2005.... Windstille*



			
				Gnilftz schrieb:
			
		

> Wird die am Belly zerschlagen???  ;+    |supergri



Wieso nicht????? Wenn kräftig genug wirft müsste sie doch am Schlauch zerschellen ,oder?????? |supergri  |supergri


----------



## detlefb (2. März 2005)

*AW: Sonntag, 6.März 2005.... Windstille*



			
				theactor schrieb:
			
		

> Bilder: *sabberhechel*#6 #6
> 
> 8.30h schon in DK? Na, das sieht ein wenig nach Actor-Verspätung aus #t
> Da ich immer noch nicht vollständig genesen bin, werde ich mich aber wohl eher in die Reihen der St(r)andAngler einreihen (sollte es überhaupt welchen geben ?|kopfkrat )
> ...



Alles eine Frage der Definition, schneebedeckter Sand = weißer Strand, oder.

Allerdings werde ich meine Gummiwurst, wohl auch im Keller lassen. 
Ich habe bei 3-2-1 noch keinen Umbausatz vom Schlauchboot zum Eisbrecher gefunden.


----------



## Gnilftz (2. März 2005)

*AW: Sonntag, 6.März 2005.... Windstille*



			
				detlefb schrieb:
			
		

> Allerdings werde ich meine Gummiwurst, wohl auch im Keller lassen.
> Ich habe bei 3-2-1 noch keinen Umbausatz vom Schlauchboot zum Eisbrecher gefunden.



Ganz einfach,
Du hängst Dir ne Lötlampe an den Bug und mit großer Flamme geht es durch die Eisberge...  :q  :q  :q 
Dies hätte auch den Vorteil, dass sich die Wassertemp um 0,2 Grad erhöht und Du einen echten Hotspot hast!  #6 

Greetz
Heiko |wavey:


----------



## Dorschdiggler (2. März 2005)

*AW: Sonntag, 6.März 2005.... Windstille*

...Hey Heiko....
Sonntag.....nee..... ich weiss doch gar nicht, ob ich den Fisch vom Samstag dann schon verarbeitet habe  :q


----------



## Gnilftz (2. März 2005)

*AW: Sonntag, 6.März 2005.... Windstille*



			
				Dorschdiggler schrieb:
			
		

> ...Hey Heiko....
> Sonntag.....nee..... ich weiss doch gar nicht, ob ich den Fisch vom Samstag dann schon verarbeitet habe  :q



Stimmt,
an meiner Forelle wirst Du lange zu knabbern haben...  :q  :q  :q


----------



## detlefb (2. März 2005)

*AW: Sonntag, 6.März 2005.... Windstille*

Gleich kommt Mikefish...... :q  :q  :q


----------



## MichaelB (2. März 2005)

*AW: Sonntag, 6.März 2005.... Windstille*

Moin,





			
				Dorschdiggler schrieb:
			
		

> Ich werde am Samstag schon was albernes auf die Schuppen legen  #h


 Aaaa - ha  
Na denn mal los #h 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Dorschdiggler (2. März 2005)

*AW: Sonntag, 6.März 2005.... Windstille*



			
				MichaelB schrieb:
			
		

> *.....was albernes auf......*  Gruß
> Michael


..... ich glaube, Dein Rechner ist kaputt.... Irgendwie kommt bei Dir nicht das an, was ich poste...zumindest nicht im Original  |supergri


----------



## Dorschdiggler (2. März 2005)

*AW: Sonntag, 6.März 2005.... Windstille*



			
				Gnilftz schrieb:
			
		

> Stimmt,an meiner Forelle wirst Du lange zu knabbern haben...  :q  :q  :q


....Hey Heiko...so war das nicht gemeint....Du kannst mit Deinem Fisch gerne selber glücklich werden  |supergri  So gemein bin ich nun doch nicht...auch wenn keiner mehr mit Dir losgehen will...Deine Fische darfst Du behalten...ich mach es für einen Schluck Single Malt  |supergri


----------



## theactor (2. März 2005)

*AW: Sonntag, 6.März 2005.... Windstille*

HI,

ich darf mir jetzt erstmal eine neue Rute besorgen... 
Mein Kollege hat gerade auf dem Arbeits-rückweg meine geliebte "Magna Majesty Seatrout" beim Tür-Zu-Werfen zerschmettert #q 
Steckverbindung des Unterteils zersplittert... da wird sich wohl kaum was machen lassen, oder.. 
Hat einer von euch sowas schon mal "reparieren" lassen können?  
thetrauertumdieschönerutetor


----------



## Blauortsand (2. März 2005)

*AW: Sonntag, 6.März 2005.... Windstille*

Hört sich schlecht an Sönke!!!
Kann Dir aber am Sonntag `ne Peitsche leihen - nicht, dass das jetzt als Ausrede mißbraucht wird!!!!!!


----------



## Dorschdiggler (2. März 2005)

*AW: Sonntag, 6.März 2005.... Windstille*

auf dem Arbeitsrückweg  |kopfkrat 
keine Ahnung, was Du auf der Arbeit mit Rute willst (willige junge Groupies aus dem Publikum drillen ;+   |supergri ). Ich denke mal ein Splitterbruch am Verbindungsteil ist irreparabel. Und da Du sicher keine Garantie auf Lebenszeit - egal wie die Rute zu Bruch kommt - hast, wird Dir der Gang zum Dealer nicht erspart bleiben.
Möge Sie in Frieden ruhen  #h


----------



## theactor (3. März 2005)

*AW: Sonntag, 6.März 2005.... Windstille*

Hi,



> auf dem Arbeitsrückweg


(Tour)
Hatte sie im Wagen, um sie einem hiesigen Händler als mein favorisiertes Modell vorzustellen...nichtahnend, dass es so ziemlich ihre letzte Fahrt in meinem Auto sein sollte  



> Und da Du sicher keine Garantie auf Lebenszeit


Neee, wir werden das als Haftpflichtschaden abwickeln aber es ist schon schade: ich habe sie sehr gerne gefischt und sie hat mir treu Dorsch, Mefo und Hornies gelandet *sentimental* #t 



> nicht, dass das jetzt als Ausrede mißbraucht wird!!


Neneeee! Mit Glück habe ich da schon was Neues - mir wurde da eine LEITNER sehr ans Herz gelegt. Leider hat die nur 3,00m -- ich habe ja gerne die 3,30 gefischt #c  

|wavey: 

​


----------



## Reppi (3. März 2005)

*AW: Sonntag, 6.März 2005.... Windstille*

Leitner ???? |kopfkrat  |kopfkrat 
Hört sich nach einer Tiroler Firma an , die Skibindungen herstellt........... #c   
Gruß Uwe


Wo treffen wir uns denn ?????


----------



## detlefb (3. März 2005)

*AW: Sonntag, 6.März 2005.... Windstille*

@ therutehabenkaputtor,

ich habe da auch noch eine. Kann Dir aber am Sonntag `ne Ruten also no Ausrede..... ist 3,10m


----------



## Gnilftz (3. März 2005)

*AW: Sonntag, 6.März 2005.... Windstille*



			
				Dorschdiggler schrieb:
			
		

> ....ich mach es für einen Schluck Single Malt  |supergri



 #d  #d  #d  |abgelehn 

Wo ist die Ferkelpolizei, wenn man sie braucht?  |supergri


----------



## Medo (3. März 2005)

*AW: Sonntag, 6.März 2005.... Windstille*



			
				Dorschdiggler schrieb:
			
		

> ....Hey Heiko...
> .....ich mach es für einen Schluck Single Malt |supergri


 
Taaaatüüüüütaaaaataaaaaa


moin heiko
stets zu diensten|supergri


----------



## Gnilftz (3. März 2005)

*AW: Sonntag, 6.März 2005.... Windstille*



			
				Medo schrieb:
			
		

> Taaaatüüüüütaaaaataaaaaa
> 
> 
> moin heiko
> stets zu diensten|supergri



Stets zu Diensten? 
Fängst Du jetzt auch noch an???  |kopfkrat  |supergri


----------



## AndreasB (3. März 2005)

*AW: Sonntag, 6.März 2005.... Windstille*

Werden wir am Sonntag in Dänemark frieren und fischen?

Falls ja, wo bekomme ich vor Ort einen Schein für Dänemark?
Ggfls. treffen sich alle, die noch einen Schein benötigen.
Man kann ihn wohl auch online ordern und ausdrucken, aber z. Zt. schwächelt mein Drucker. #q 

Ich meine mich ganz dunkel daran zu erinnern, daß ein Hamburger Dealer auch Küstenscheine für Dänemark verkauft??? |kopfkrat 
Hat jemand Infos?

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Fischbox (3. März 2005)

*AW: Sonntag, 6.März 2005.... Windstille*

Auf der Internetseite vom Blinker steht aktuell das man den Schein auch über das Internet bestellen kann. Guckst du hier .
Ist jetzt wohl schon ein wenig zu spät #c , aber vielleicht für die Zukunft ganz interessant.


----------



## detlefb (3. März 2005)

*AW: Sonntag, 6.März 2005.... Windstille*



			
				Fischbox schrieb:
			
		

> Im Seite vom Blinker steht aktuell das man den Schein auch über das Internet bestellen kann. Guckst du hier .
> Ist jetzt wohl schon ein wenig zu spät #c , aber vielleicht für die Zukunft ganz interessant.






EDIT... das ist nie zu spät, Andreas kann das noch Sonntgfrüh erledigen...Edit
das setzt allerdings eine Kreditkarte voraus!!!!!!
Dann geht es absolut sauber SSL und so..... ich bin mal gespannt wie das bei einer Kontrolle mit dem ausgedruckten Beleg funzt??


----------



## JosiHH (4. März 2005)

*AW: Sonntag, 6.März 2005.... Windstille*

Nun mal gaanz konkret:

Treffen Sonntag, 8.30Uhr hinter der Grenze (Übergang Krusau, müßte die B200 sein(?), also nicht der Übergang an der A7!) auf Parkplatz vor der Tourist-Info / gegenüber von Ex-Rita.

Wer später dazustößt... Info per Handy, wo wir sind

Vorhersage für Sonntag:
-2°C, Wind 3Bft aus Nord, leicht bewölkt
... geht doch

Also die Sonnencreme nicht vergessen

Josi


----------



## theactor (4. März 2005)

*AW: Sonntag, 6.März 2005.... Windstille*

Hi,

ich bin jetzt wieder "berutet" und schon ganz HOTHOT, das neue Gerät einzuweihen/testen.

Allerdings werde ich tatsächlich später hinzustoßen müssen  
Aber irgendwen werde ich wohl via Handy erreichen (Jelle?!)

#h


----------



## Ron (4. März 2005)

*AW: Sonntag, 6.März 2005.... Windstille*

Sönke - you got the "hottest Knüppel vor Ort" 
Viel Erfolg!


----------



## Reppi (4. März 2005)

*AW: Sonntag, 6.März 2005.... Windstille*

Who the fu.. is der Übergang Krusa........
Sagt doch gleich das ihr mich nicht mit haben wollt......   
Aber so schnell wrdet ihr mich nicht los.... |supergri  |supergri


----------



## theactor (4. März 2005)

*AW: Sonntag, 6.März 2005.... Windstille*

Frage mich auch, wie ich dat allet finden soll - aber irgendwie wirds schon... |kopfkrat


----------



## JosiHH (4. März 2005)

*AW: Sonntag, 6.März 2005.... Windstille*

Ruhe bewahren...
hab heute mal mit Jelle telefoniert und bin gewillt seinen guten Ratschlägen zu folgen. Also der Reihe nach:
Heute morgen -12°C (!!!!) anner Förde, leichte Eisbildung am Ufer.

Also die Empfehlung vom Förde-Junkie:
Morgens ist eher sinnlos. Wenn die Sonne rauskommt, evtl. ab Mittag.
Also revidier ich mal die Uhrzeit und würde vorschlagen, dass wir uns um 11.00Uhr oder 12.00 Uhr treffen. Bis 17.00 Uhr angeln bzw. bis die runden Dinger im Schritt abfallen (also irgendwas zwischen 1 und 4 Stunden) 

Der Grenzübergang Krusau ist ganz einfach zu finden. Erst mal die A7 Richtung DK, sollte jeder finden.
Dann Die erste Ausfahrt Flensburg runter auf die B 200 (glaub ich, wenns falsch ist, bitte korrigieren).
Die in Richtung Flensburg fahren, aber nicht abfahren, dann kommt mal automatisch an den alten Grenzübergang Krusau. Wie an der A7 ist da aber keine Grenzkontrolle mehr, nur noch ein einsames verfallenes Häuschen (oder 2).
100m weiter kommt rechts n Parkplatz.

Also: ganz einfach.

Ich würde aber vorschlagen, wir schauen mal wies Wetter morgen wird und machen das ganze dann morgen nachmittag / abend fest.

Ok?

Josi

PS @DB: Bin wieder im Netz, aber ohne W vorm LAN mit zu kurzem Kabel, also halb im Katzenklo... lecker


----------



## detlefb (4. März 2005)

*AW: Sonntag, 6.März 2005.... Windstille*



			
				JosiHH schrieb:
			
		

> Nun mal gaanz konkret:
> 
> Treffen Sonntag, 8.30Uhr hinter der Grenze (Übergang Krusau, müßte die B200 sein(?), also nicht der Übergang an der A7!) auf Parkplatz vor der Tourist-Info / gegenüber von Ex-Rita.
> 
> ...


Tja, ich habe gerade mal mit BOS teleniert, da sollten wir uns mal später treffen.Jelle sprach so von stehen zwischen Eisschollen und so, irgendwie ist das nicht wirklich prickelend.
Ich werde mit JosiHH und (Scorpion(wenn er morgen ne Tageskarte kriegt) wohl erst um 11:00 am Treffpunkt sein. Früher macht wirklich keinen Sinn.
Dann sind immer noch ein paar Stunden zum fischen, klönen und Spaß haben.
Ist halt immer noch Winter... Windstille hin oder her.
Falls jemand garnicht mehr mag, ist das auch ok. Für den einen oder anderen macht es vielleicht keinen Sinn nur für 4-5 Std Angeln 400km zufahren.
Ich werde hier niemanden als "Weichei oder Warmduscher " titulieren, wenn er absagt :m 


Es ist die B200 #6 gleich hinter "der Alten Grenze " ist rechter Hand ein großer Parkplatz mit Touristen Information, die wird aber wohl geschlossen sein. Ergo no Fisketegn dort zum Kaufen!!!!!
See you in DK #h  #h


----------



## detlefb (4. März 2005)

*AW: Sonntag, 6.März 2005.... Windstille*

Du josihh 

das nächste mal rufste nochmal an!!!!

edit    Ähm und wo ist die katze ?????????  edit


----------



## Medo (4. März 2005)

*AW: Sonntag, 6.März 2005.... Windstille*



			
				Reppi schrieb:
			
		

> Who the fu.. is der Übergang Krusa........
> Sagt doch gleich das ihr mich nicht mit haben wollt......
> Aber so schnell wrdet ihr mich nicht los.... |supergri |supergri


 
reppien du alter blindfisch:q 

du bist wie nen ostfriese .... immer wieder montags anlernen....

ist echt nen wunder, das du immer auf der dienststelle landest|wavey: 

krusa ist der übergang, welchen du immer fährst wenn du richtung königreich fährst|bla:


----------



## Medo (4. März 2005)

*AW: Sonntag, 6.März 2005.... Windstille*



			
				detlefb schrieb:
			
		

> Ich werde hier niemanden als "Weichei oder Warmduscher " titulieren, wenn er absagt :m
> 
> See you in DK #h #h


 
ich aber:q 

ich war heute auch los....

... und alles bestens#6 

ein schöner fischkontakt, welcher auf mich zuschwamm und 10 meter vor mir nen sprung machte und den blinker rausschüttelte.

also ich werde mal gleich morgens fahren.... und das dreibein zu hause lassen


----------



## Medo (4. März 2005)

*AW: Sonntag, 6.März 2005.... Windstille*



			
				theactor schrieb:
			
		

> Frage mich auch, wie ich dat allet finden soll - aber irgendwie wirds schon... |kopfkrat


 
wenn du morgens schon los willst und  kein bb mitschleppst, dann kann man sich ja gerne treffen.


----------



## Skorpion (4. März 2005)

*AW: Sonntag, 6.März 2005.... Windstille*



			
				JosiHH schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würde aber vorschlagen, wir schauen mal wies Wetter morgen wird und machen das ganze dann morgen nachmittag / abend fest.



Also ich muss es eigentlich etwas früher wisssen ob wir fahren oder nicht |rolleyes  Muss mich nämlich noch auf die Suche nach dem Küstenschein für DK machen, sonst brauch ich den nicht...
Also ich hab Sonnatg so wieso nix zu tun, deshalb kann ich für mich sagen ich bin dabei. Wenn ich aber den Schein besorge und wir dann nicht mehr fahren.. |kopfkrat 

ich weiss auch nicht , irgendwie steht das ganze auf wackeligen Beinen  |rolleyes


----------



## mefohunter84 (4. März 2005)

*AW: Sonntag, 6.März 2005.... Windstille*

Sorry Jungs, aber das erste "Weichei" meldet sich ab.  #h   :q 
Motivierender "Fischkontakt" hin oder her. Für eventuell 3-4 Stunden fischen gute 400 km fahren und dann noch die "Dingens" in Gefahr bringen  #d 
Wünsche Euch aber trotzdem und das meine ich ehrlich, jedem eine tolle blanke Mefo.  #6 
Werde wohl ein paar Umbauarbeiten an meiner Gummiwurst vornehmen.  #h


----------



## theactor (4. März 2005)

*AW: Sonntag, 6.März 2005.... Windstille*

N'abeeend,

@Medo: nee, Belly bleibt heeme - und die etwas spätere Zeit kommt meinem Schlafdefizit sehr entgegen.

@AndreasB: wie siehts bei Dir aus? Going together then, or what?!
Nimmst Belly mit?

#h theeisschollenreitertor


----------



## theactor (4. März 2005)

*AW: Sonntag, 6.März 2005.... Windstille*

PS-Frage:

nur noch mal zum "Versichern" - wie lange braucht man in etwa (wenn man auf der A7 HH angekommen) ist? Möchte ungern "zu spät" kommen.
Eher 11h oder (jaja!) eher 12h?

Greetz,
thesleeptor #h


----------



## Skorpion (4. März 2005)

*AW: Sonntag, 6.März 2005.... Windstille*

ich hab heute mit Detlefb telefoniert, er meinte wir fahren 2 Stunden bis zum Treffpunkt.


----------



## detlefb (5. März 2005)

*AW: Sonntag, 6.März 2005.... Windstille*



			
				theactor schrieb:
			
		

> PS-Frage:
> 
> nur noch mal zum "Versichern" - wie lange braucht man in etwa (wenn man auf der A7 HH angekommen) ist? Möchte ungern "zu spät" kommen.
> Eher 11h oder (jaja!) eher 12h?
> ...



@ theeisschollennichtwollenreitentor,
depends on speed, ich schätze mal von AB Schnélsen Nord bei 120 so ca. 1,5 STd bis zum Parkplatz. Edit   wie wäre es 11:30?? |supergri  |supergri 

@skorpion, 
seh mal zu das ne Karte kriegst, ich habe morgen auch Langeweile, soll heißen ich fahre. Ich möchte auch ne Wurst auf Medo's Dreibein legen und der Glühwein muß auch wech  |supergri  |supergri 
Melde mich per Tel oder PN so 1900
Edit
@josihh bist du Taxi??? 9:00 ab Tonndorf für Skorpion und mich ??????


----------



## AndreasB (5. März 2005)

*AW: Sonntag, 6.März 2005.... Windstille*



			
				mefohunter84 schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry Jungs, aber das erste "Weichei" meldet sich ab.  #h   :q
> Motivierender "Fischkontakt" hin oder her. Für eventuell 3-4 Stunden fischen gute 400 km fahren und dann noch die "Dingens" in Gefahr bringen  #d
> Wünsche Euch aber trotzdem und das meine ich ehrlich, jedem eine tolle blanke Mefo.  #6




Männers, 
das oben gesagte gilt auch nach langem Kampf zwischen Engelchen und Teufelchen für mich: Bin ebenfalls raus.

Wünsche Euch allen viel Spaß und ordentlich Silber.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Skorpion (5. März 2005)

*AW: Sonntag, 6.März 2005.... Windstille*

So, von mir aus kann es los gehen  :g 

Habe jetzt den Schein für DK gekauft. Eigentlich wollte ich nur ne Tageskarte, aber bei den Preisen 1 Tag 4€, Jahreskarte 18,50 € hab ich gleich die  Jahreskarte mitgenommen. ( danke noch mal an Marcel1409 der für mich die letzte Karte die sie hatten reserviert hat #6 )

Wenn das Wetter morgen so wie heute ist 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 dann wird das ganze schon richtig Spaß machen  



Ausserdem muss ich meinem neuen "Hering" das schwimmen beibringen:


----------



## Schweißsocke (5. März 2005)

*AW: Sonntag, 6.März 2005.... Windstille*

Viel Glück euch allen - ich erwarte natürlich einen Bericht!


----------



## oh-nemo (5. März 2005)

*AW: Sonntag, 6.März 2005.... Windstille*

Junx ich bin draussen.( I am a softegg :q )
Trotzdem gaaaaanz viel Spaß und ein dickes Petri Heil #6
Ich wünsche Euch ooorndlich viel Silber.
Ich freu mich schon auf Eure Berichte #h


----------



## MxkxFxsh (5. März 2005)

*AW: Sonntag, 6.März 2005.... Windstille*

Sorry.... ich muss der Sache auch fern bleiben.
Viel Spass an die die sich doch treffen.  :m


----------



## Skorpion (5. März 2005)

*AW: Sonntag, 6.März 2005.... Windstille*

Na so langsam lichten sich die Reihen:q 













  #h


----------



## Dorschdiggler (5. März 2005)

*AW: Sonntag, 6.März 2005.... Windstille*

...na denn wünsche ich Allen die dabei sind viel Spaß und kräftiges Petri.
Holt was raus und lasst einen spannenden Bilderbericht folgen  #h 

@Jörg....... Du Weichei  :q 
Ich war heute auch draussen...war gar nicht sooo schlimm.....


----------



## oh-nemo (5. März 2005)

*AW: Sonntag, 6.März 2005.... Windstille*



			
				Dorschdiggler schrieb:
			
		

> ...na denn wünsche ich Allen die dabei sind viel Spaß und kräftiges Petri.
> Holt was raus und lasst einen spannenden Bilderbericht folgen  #h
> 
> @Jörg....... Du Weichei  :q
> Ich war heute auch draussen...war gar nicht sooo schlimm.....



Vossi , hattest Du den wenigstens Kontakt???
Nicht mit Deinen Kumpels,nein ich mein doch Fisch :q


----------



## Medo (5. März 2005)

*AW: Sonntag, 6.März 2005.... Windstille*

so mädels ...

... geht los morgen früh:m 

ich werde schon um 6°° losfahren... wer ist dabei ?


----------



## Blauortsand (5. März 2005)

*AW: Sonntag, 6.März 2005.... Windstille*



> so mädels ...
> 
> ... geht los morgen früh
> 
> ...



Na dann kannst Du mich ja um halb 9.00h mit Kaffee ans Bett wecken und Brötchen mitbringen - dann zeige ich Dir was die letzten Wochen hier so los war und wir kommen dann rechtzeitig um 11.00h an der Grenze zum Treffen mit den anderen an!!!


----------



## Medo (5. März 2005)

*AW: Sonntag, 6.März 2005.... Windstille*

schaun mir mal....


wo krieg ich die brötchen her?

ansonsten kenn ich mich ja aus im hause holm


----------



## JosiHH (5. März 2005)

*AW: Sonntag, 6.März 2005.... Windstille*

Schön zu lesen, dass es doch n paar echte Kerle gibt und nicht nur diese ewigen Absager #h 

9.00 Uhr gehts los in Tonndorf, dann sollten wir in 2 h in Krusau sein.
Medo ist dabei... gut, dann muß ich ja doch die Kohle rauskramen.

Reppi, Lektüre hab ich heute beim Sohn vom Vater in Rahlstedt abgeholt. Werd gleich schon mal n büschen stöbern.

Ansonsten bis morgen

Josi


----------



## Skorpion (5. März 2005)

*AW: Sonntag, 6.März 2005.... Windstille*



			
				JosiHH schrieb:
			
		

> .. Lektüre hab ich heute beim Sohn vom Vater in Rahlstedt abgeholt. Werd gleich schon mal n büschen stöbern.



Wir haben uns um Sekunden verpasst. Der "Sohn vom Vater in Rahlstedt" ( auch nicht schlecht  :m ) meinte du warst eben hier und hast blaue Bücher mit der Überschrifft: "wo, wann und wie" gekauft  :q  Mit diesem Wissen kann morgen einach nichts mehr schief gehen


----------



## Medo (5. März 2005)

*AW: Sonntag, 6.März 2005.... Windstille*

@josi

dreibein bleibt @home!!!!!!


bei so geringer anwesendheit wird gefischt... auf teibel komm rutt 

@all

runter von sofa...rein in die see


----------



## Broesel (5. März 2005)

*AW: Sonntag, 6.März 2005.... Windstille*

Moinsen,
tja...hier gibbet noch nen Weichei...  , aber für den ersten Versuch Sohnemann in die "AB-Runde" einzuführen ist mir das doch ein büschen weit....und kalt  #t 

Ich wünsch euch jedenfalls viel Spaß und mit etwas Glück auch noch Fisch  #h


----------



## Skorpion (5. März 2005)

*AW: Sonntag, 6.März 2005.... Windstille*



			
				Medo schrieb:
			
		

> dreibein bleibt @home!!!!!!




waaaaas   das ändert natürlich mein Ernährungsplan für morgen. Wenn meine Grillwurst zu Hause bleibt, dann muss ich jetzt noch schnell ein paar Brötchen schmieren |kopfkrat  :q


----------



## Medo (5. März 2005)

*AW: Sonntag, 6.März 2005.... Windstille*



			
				Skorpion schrieb:
			
		

> waaaaas  das ändert natürlich mein Ernährungsplan für morgen. Wenn meine Grillwurst zu Hause bleibt, dann muss ich jetzt noch schnell ein paar Brötchen schmieren |kopfkrat :q


 

ich hab meine wurst bereits fertig gemacht....
... und dann in ne dose gesteckt.

hat vielleicht noch einer geriebene senfkoerner im gepaeck|kopfkrat


----------



## theactor (5. März 2005)

*AW: Sonntag, 6.März 2005.... Windstille*

Hi,

ich habe den ganzen Abend gehadert aber auch auf die Gefahr hin, von MichaelB hyänenmäßig mit Hohn überhäuft zu werden  habe ich mich auch gegen den Törn entschieden.
Nochimmernich ganz aufm Damm, Arbeit und nicht zuletzt der erneute Wintereinbruch in HH:r 

Weg mit dem fuckin' Schnee und dann aber richtig! 

*MeineneueRutegucktsotraurig...*

thesoftegg2tor #h


----------



## Locke (6. März 2005)

*AW: Sonntag, 6.März 2005.... Windstille*

Aloha!

Den übrig gebliebenen Hardcore-Anglern wünsche ich auf jeden Fall ne gute Fahrt gen Norden!
Bin gespannt, wie es morgen mit Fisch aussieht.

Z.Zt. kommt der Räumdienst nicht gegen die Schneemassen an. 

Petri

Locke


----------



## Medo (6. März 2005)

*AW: Sonntag, 6.März 2005.... Windstille*

@locke

vor einem jahr haben jelle und ich euch gezeigt, wie es geht (je 2 trouten)
und diesmal kapituliert ihr schon vorher?

@thesoftegg2tor 

du bist vielleicht nen schauspieler 

mensch hol bloss noch brennholz rein...

hoffentlich bietet dir keiner ... esistkeinsommer....rollen an...

-


----------



## Locke (6. März 2005)

*AW: Sonntag, 6.März 2005.... Windstille*



> diesmal kapituliert ihr schon vorher


Nee neee neeeee.
Ich hab nen echten Grund!! Kein Weichei-Grund :q

Bei mir ists die Schwiegermutter und mit der sollte man sich gut stellen, gell!??

Gruss Locke


----------



## Medo (6. März 2005)

*AW: Sonntag, 6.März 2005.... Windstille*

Kleiner Zwischenstand:

Actor                                                        Holzholer
Locke nicht(muß zur Schwiegermutti |uhoh: )         mach bloss keinen fehler
MikeFish                                                    Mike was ist das?
Sunny                                                       ?
DetlefB mit Gummiwurst                                ohne Gummi aber mit....
Reppi mit Buchbestellung                               falls er krusa findet
HovMicha (kommt mal rum)                            ?
Mefohunter                                                Kaminbesitzer
Skorpion                                                    kömmt
(Jelle: zickt noch etwas rum)                        zickt nicht mehr
Dorschdiggler (noch nix genaues...)                schönwetterangler?
Yarkon                                                      ?
AndreasB                                                   ?
Mini- und Maxi-Broesel                                  broeseln vor sich her
Oh-Nemo                                                    oh antwort auf kaminbesitzer
Haukep (nur wenn das Belly da ist)                  belly da ?
Medo mit 3-Bein (Grill, nix Brandung!)               nur als 2 bein
Josi (Grillkohle)                                            kömmt

und was wirklich geschah... dazu morgen mehr


----------



## JosiHH (6. März 2005)

*AW: Sonntag, 6.März 2005.... Windstille*

Möööönsch.,... das Feld lichtet sich. Aber ich bleib hart!
Sachen sind gepackt, jetzt gehts ab gen Norden.
Bericht folgt, wenn wieder Blut durch die Finger fließt...

Josi


----------



## Mini-Broesel (6. März 2005)

*AW: Sonntag, 6.März 2005.... Windstille*

Moin,moin
gestern abend habe ich mich so auf heute gefreut und dann sagt Papa das das Treffen in Dänemark wär :c den leider habe ich Morgen Schule . Wenn heute Samstag gewesen wäre könnten wir vieleicht auch kommen den wer fährt für ein paar Stunden nach Dänemark |kopfkrat. Naja dann eben das nächste mal |wavey: . Jetzt kann ich mich auf ostersamstag freuen auf das Hochseeangeln :g


----------



## Reppi (6. März 2005)

*AW: Sonntag, 6.März 2005.... Windstille*

Meine Sachen sind zwar schon im Auto angefroren---macht nichts
Die Sommer-Reifen hätten mich wohl 3 Std. fahren lassen----macht nichts
Aber der eingeklemmte Nerv läßt mich unrund durch die Gegend laufen; ich kann überhaupt nicht werfen, null Chance :c  :c  :c 
Das einzig positive..........eigentlich müßtet ihr ja nun fangen wie die Blöden  
Viel Spasssssssss


----------



## theactor (6. März 2005)

*AW: Sonntag, 6.März 2005.... Windstille*

Ach Meeensch, das ist echt schade.

Andererseits konnte auch keiner wissen, dass sich der Winter um 6 Monate nach hinten verschiebt :r 

Ich bin fast überzeugt, dass der "toughe Rest" heute Silber sieht - hoffentlich!!

@Mini-Broesel: dann beim nächsten Mal! Vielleicht sind dann auch schon wieder die Bartelträger unter Land und bescheren uns spektakuläre Drills#6 

@Reppi: oje - das hat gerade ein Kollege hinter sich gebracht - zum Würgen #q 
Gute Besserung!

Da steht eine Rute so uneingeweiht in der Ecke und schaut mich finster an...


----------



## Fischkoopp (6. März 2005)

*AW: Sonntag, 6.März 2005.... Windstille*

@ theactor


> Da steht eine Rute so uneingeweiht in der Ecke und schaut mich finster an...


Also, wenn Du den finsteren Blick nicht ertagen kannst  , ich wüßte da jamand. . . . .der es kann:q


----------



## oh-nemo (6. März 2005)

*AW: Sonntag, 6.März 2005.... Windstille*

Na Junx hattet Ihr Erfolg???
Nun haut man rein in die Tastatur :m
Und Bilders woll ma seeehn  :q


----------



## MichaelB (6. März 2005)

*AW: Sonntag, 6.März 2005.... Windstille*

Moin,





			
				theactor schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> ich habe den ganzen Abend gehadert aber auch auf die Gefahr hin, von MichaelB hyänenmäßig mit Hohn überhäuft zu werden  habe ich mich auch gegen den Törn entschieden.
> Nochimmernich ganz aufm Damm, Arbeit und nicht zuletzt der erneute Wintereinbruch in HH:r
> ...


 Tjaaa.... ich könnte mich ja jetzt zu einem Kommentar hinreißen lassen tun...  aber dem actor ging es gestern schon nicht so, also er sah richtiggehend kränklich aus und muß ja auch so viel und harrrrt arrrrbeiten und überhaupt.... ist er ein Weichei    

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Lechfischer (6. März 2005)

*AW: Sonntag, 6.März 2005.... Windstille*

Erzählt uns was!!!!!!!!|bla: |bla: |bla:


----------



## Dorschdiggler (6. März 2005)

*AW: Sonntag, 6.März 2005.... Windstille*

...genau...will auch endlich was betrachten und lesen.....
Fisch ist doch da...und wenn Ihr Euch nicht so ungeschickt angestellt habt wie ich gestern, dann gibbet sicher ein paar schöne Fischbilder.
Futter - so hat *Digerko* zumindest feststellen können - ist genügend vorhanden  :q 






also ... her mit den Berichten und geilen Pics  |supergri  |supergri


----------



## theactor (6. März 2005)

*AW: Sonntag, 6.März 2005.... Windstille*

HI,

@MB: ich dachte ja für 0,00005 Sekunden, Dein Posting könnte nett enden, aber ich bin einfach zuuu positiv...|uhoh: 

 |wavey:


----------



## mefohunter84 (6. März 2005)

*AW: Sonntag, 6.März 2005.... Windstille*

Na ich vermute mal, dass entweder die Autoreifen angefroren sind, oder die Leutz im Wasser eingefroren sind.  :q 
Aber nen Hilferuf aus dem Königsreich gab es ja nicht.  #h 
Da bleibt nur noch der Achsbruch der Autos wegen Überladung!  :q   #h


----------



## detlefb (6. März 2005)

*AW: Sonntag, 6.März 2005.... Windstille*

Ja ist denn schon Weihnachten, alle Softeggs warten auf Christkind :q  :m


----------



## mefohunter84 (6. März 2005)

*AW: Sonntag, 6.März 2005.... Windstille*

Hi Detlef  #h 

Habt ihr denn auch schon wieder "Softeggs"?  :q 
Nun laß mal nen Fangberichtsspruch rüberwachsen!!!  #h


----------



## detlefb (6. März 2005)

*AW: Sonntag, 6.März 2005.... Windstille*

Gestern Nacht um 23:30 war ich ja noch am zweifeln, Hamburg Schneefall -6 Grad. Da sah den Trip schon im Weißen Sch..? versinken.
Aber es sollte anders kommen.
Sonntag 9:00 los und Brötchen holen und weiter ging bei Minusgraden Richtung Norden. Man beachte um 11:00 pünktlich waren wir auf dem aud gemachten Parkplatz!!!! Da durfte ich dann erfahren, das viele Boardies zu notorischen ichwillnichtbeikaltenwetterangelnwollentor mutiert waren  |kopfkrat  |kopfkrat aber egal zügig ging es zum Angeln


----------



## detlefb (6. März 2005)

*AW: Sonntag, 6.März 2005.... Windstille*

Dänemark -2 Grad,Sonnenschein, Wind 2-3 aus Ost, die Mütze sitzt.
Viel mit Fisch war nicht, aber es hat massig Spaß gemacht.
Bemerkenswert war das wir so in Geselliger Runde über den nicht anwesenden Reppi und dem ihm angedichten Fluch sprachen.
Jelle müßte dabei unbedingt lässig seinen Stripper in Fluten versenken. Auf einmal wurde er ganz hektisch..... Biss!!!!! Fisch!!!!! Jupp... Mefo!!!!

Bisher glaubte ich nicht an Flüche und so, aber jetzt... ich denke wenn es nicht so toll geht, mit den Fängen , muss man Knochen werfen und dabei Reppi murmeln dann klappt das auch mit den Mefo's  :m  :m 

Nun bin irgendwie hungrig!!!! nochmal schnell ein paar Pic's rangehängt und dann ist erstmal Schicht!!! :q


----------



## detlefb (6. März 2005)

*AW: Sonntag, 6.März 2005.... Windstille*

Hmmm wieso geht nur ein Pic zur Zeit???


----------



## detlefb (6. März 2005)

*AW: Sonntag, 6.März 2005.... Windstille*

wohl zu müde |kopfkrat  |kopfkrat


----------



## Blauortsand (6. März 2005)

*AW: Sonntag, 6.März 2005.... Windstille*

Hat aufjedenfall wie immer tierisch Spass gemacht! #6 

Sag mal Josi habe gerade die Bilder gesichtet, und es macht den Anschein als wenn Du da auf dem einen Bild gerade Anlauf nimmst um mir in den Allerwertesten zu treten - da bitte ich dringend um Klärung - müssen wir da nochmal drüber reden!?!?


----------



## Schweißsocke (6. März 2005)

*AW: Sonntag, 6.März 2005.... Windstille*

#r
Petri Jelle, fein gemacht!


----------



## mefohunter84 (6. März 2005)

*AW: Sonntag, 6.März 2005.... Windstille*

Euch "Durchhalter" und insbesondere dir Jelle ein kräftiges "Petri Heil"!  :m


----------



## theactor (6. März 2005)

*AW: Sonntag, 6.März 2005.... Windstille*

Hi,

wie coool!#6 #6 
Irgendwie wusste ich, dass Ihr heute Silber seht!
Ein fettes Petri an die "Durchhalte-Crew".

Was mich betrifft war es weniger das Wetter was mich abgehalten hat #q 
Aber bald baaald bin ich wieder fit und dann geht ab nach Jelle-coast #6


----------



## Broesel (6. März 2005)

*AW: Sonntag, 6.März 2005.... Windstille*

Jeppa...Petri zum Silberling... #h und Glück mit dem Wetter hattet ihr ja nun wahrlich...aber ..öhmm.."der Anlauf zum Tritt in den Allerwertesten"...kann man irgendwie verstehen....|kopfkrat  :q 

Jungs... #r bei dem Wetter...nur die harten werden belohnt...  ..obwohl ich mich eigentlich auch nicht zu den "Soft-Eggs" zähle... #t, ging diesmal eher um Sohnemann...und alleine wollte ich nicht los, wäre er bestimmt sehr traurig gewesen...


----------



## Skorpion (6. März 2005)

*AW: Sonntag, 6.März 2005.... Windstille*

Also ich kann nur sagen die „Absager“ haben echt was verpasst.   Wir hatten eine Menge Spass zusammen. #6  Das Wetter war mehr als 1A. Den ganzen Tag Sonnenschein.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Leichter auflandiger Wind und der ganze Strand für uns alleine. Nur das Wasser ist noch ein wenig kalt – was aber nicht heissen soll, daß keine Fänge möglich sind. Master Jelle hat´s bewiesen – es geht. :m
Ich war das Erste mal in DK aber bestimmt nicht das letzte. Ich könnte heute riechen das irgendwo da draußen eine 70+ auf mich wartet. |supergri


----------



## Dorschdiggler (6. März 2005)

*AW: Sonntag, 6.März 2005.... Windstille*

#6 ....da hat ja wieder Einer gnadenlos den Heimvorteil ausgenutzt   
und der Anlauf aus dem Hintergrund......  |kopfkrat .....aber absolut geil das Bild  |supergri  |supergri 
Ich sehe, dass Ihr massig Spaß hattet.....
So soll es sein....

 #6  #6


----------



## Locke (7. März 2005)

*AW: Sonntag, 6.März 2005.... Windstille*

Loitz,
nen fettes Petri gen Norden! #6

Gruss Locke


----------



## JosiHH (7. März 2005)

*AW: Sonntag, 6.März 2005.... Windstille*



			
				Blauortsand schrieb:
			
		

> Hat aufjedenfall wie immer tierisch Spass gemacht! #6
> 
> Sag mal Josi habe gerade die Bilder gesichtet, und es macht den Anschein als wenn Du da auf dem einen Bild gerade Anlauf nimmst um mir in den Allerwertesten zu treten - da bitte ich dringend um Klärung - müssen wir da nochmal drüber reden!?!?



Was gibts denn da zu klären? JA ES WAR DER BESAGTTE ANLAUF!
Nachdem Detlef und ich die Stelle etwa 1-2h intensiv befischt hatten (naja, befischt... eher durch stetes werfen und Köder-im-Wasser-Reibung den Fjord um etwa 2°C erwärmt), kommt da einer, verlockt uns zum Klönschnack auf Stein und fängt im Sitzen (!) MEINEN Fisch... #q 

Aber warts ab.... bald ist Ostern, dann gibts Revange.

War aber trotz - oder grade - wegen solcher Ereignisse mal wieder super in DK. Und andere Boardies wären sicherlich entzückt, dass keine Horden, sondern nur 6 Iron-Ice-Men genugend Standhaftigkeit bewiesen hatten... #6 

Beim nächsten Angeln sollten wir das Sonnenöl aber nicht vergessen, denn merke: Wer mich dabei hat fängt zwar (fast) nix, aber die Sonne scheint (fast) immer.  |kopfkrat 

An alle Softeggs und Schwiegermutterbesucher... Packz schon mal Schneebesen und Thermounterwäsche und laßt euch beim nächsten mal nicht von Lockes Gerüchten (der Räumdienst schafft das nicht) abhalten.

Josi


----------



## Reppi (7. März 2005)

*AW: Sonntag, 6.März 2005.... Windstille*

Da habt ihr ja wieder schön an meiner "Legende" gebastelt;
aber es hätte gereicht, wenn ihr mir nen Platten an den Wagen gewünscht hättet; nun habe ich ein taubes Bein :c  :c 
Super geniale Pic´s #6  #6 
@Josi
Ich hoffe Du hast "mein" Heftchen nicht verschenkt und wir sehen uns vorm 02.04. noch mal |kopfkrat 
Gruß Uwe


----------



## sunny (7. März 2005)

*AW: Sonntag, 6.März 2005.... Windstille*

Nur damit hier keine Missverständnisse aufkommen  , ich hatte mich bereits am 28.02. ausgeklinkt (siehe Seite 10, ganz oben).

Ich hoffe, dass ich nächstes mal daran teilnehmen kann. Ihr habt ja Gott sei Dank die meisten Fische im Wasser gelassen. :q 

Sunny #h


----------



## detlefb (7. März 2005)

*AW: Sonntag, 6.März 2005.... Windstille*



			
				Reppi schrieb:
			
		

> Da habt ihr ja wieder schön an meiner "Legende" gebastelt;
> @Josi
> Ich hoffe Du hast "mein" Heftchen nicht verschenkt und wir sehen uns vorm 02.04. noch mal |kopfkrat
> Gruß Uwe


Nix Legende, das ist Relalität, du lebst ja noch, oder.
Hoffentlich ist nicht das mittlere Bein taub, das wäre echt ärgerlich :q 
Brauchst du die Heftchen dafür :q  :q  :m


----------



## JosiHH (7. März 2005)

*AW: Sonntag, 6.März 2005.... Windstille*



			
				detlefb schrieb:
			
		

> Nix Legende, das ist Relalität, du lebst ja noch, oder.
> Hoffentlich ist nicht das mittlere Bein taub, das wäre echt ärgerlich :q
> Brauchst du die Heftchen dafür :q  :q  :m



Detlefdetlefdetlef #d 
doch nicht DIE Heftchen. Die bringt nicht der Josi, sondern der Postbote im neutralen Umschlag. Es handelt sich hier um sachliche Fachlektüre.

@Reppi
hab die Heftchen natürlich nicht versenkt sondern sie zum trocknen auf die Leine gehängt (das mit dem Salzwasser tut mir leid, ehrlich, aber wärst Du da gewesen, wär das nicht passiert... aber wir dachten uns: keine Fische, also muß etwas verschwinden was Reppi ist oder gehört und da waren nur die Heftchen |supergri )

02.04.? Muß ich mal im Kalender nachblättern. Ist das das ABBBAST (*A*ngel*b*ord*b*elly*b*oat*a*b*s*ager*t*reffen)...

Josi


----------



## Medo (7. März 2005)

*AW: Sonntag, 6.März 2005.... Windstille*



			
				detlefb schrieb:
			
		

> Nix Legende, das ist Relalität, du lebst ja noch, oder.
> Hoffentlich ist nicht das mittlere Bein taub, das wäre echt ärgerlich :q
> Brauchst du die Heftchen dafür :q :q :m


 

:q |kopfkrat :q 

@reppi

dann wünsch ich dir mal guuuuute besserung#h 

und was das dritte bein betrifft.....

....sag Bä.... bescheid..... ich bin jung.....ich schaff das :q


----------



## detlefb (7. März 2005)

*AW: Sonntag, 6.März 2005.... Windstille*



			
				JosiHH schrieb:
			
		

> Detlefdetlefdetlef #d
> doch nicht DIE Heftchen. Die bringt nicht der Josi, sondern der Postbote im neutralen Umschlag. Es handelt sich hier um sachliche Fachlektüre.
> 
> @Reppi
> ...




Schenkelklopffffffffffff,  :q  :q  selten so auf einem Montagmorgen gelacht.

ABBBAST die beste Abkürzung seit es Actoren gibt


----------



## JosiHH (7. März 2005)

*AW: Sonntag, 6.März 2005.... Windstille*



			
				Medo schrieb:
			
		

> :q |kopfkrat :q
> 
> @reppi
> 
> ...



Ha... so wie du gestern gewedelt hast (Jammer: "Der Seitenwind"), schaffst Du ja mal grade eine 3. Rute


----------



## AndreasB (7. März 2005)

*AW: Sonntag, 6.März 2005.... Windstille*

@Männer ohne Schmerzen
Respekt vor soviel Stehvermögen  

@Jelle
Petri zum Silber


Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Reppi (7. März 2005)

*AW: Sonntag, 6.März 2005.... Windstille*



> hab die Heftchen natürlich nicht versenkt sondern sie zum trocknen auf die Leine gehängt


Solange ich nicht schwanger werde, wenn ich das Heft in die Finger nehme....    
@Medo
Die Sache mit der Selbstüberschätzung werde ich Dir noch mal gaanz in Ruhe erklären


----------



## Blauortsand (7. März 2005)

*AW: Sonntag, 6.März 2005.... Windstille*

Ich habe gerade nochmal Josi herangezoomt und ich weiß doch noch nicht so recht ob er Wassertemperaturen um die 0°C gut verträgt!?!


----------



## theactor (7. März 2005)

*AW: Sonntag, 6.März 2005.... Windstille*

..ich habe Angst  :q


----------



## detlefb (7. März 2005)

*AW: Sonntag, 6.März 2005.... Windstille*

Jelle, wo wir denn gerade am zoomen sind.......


Die Gucci-Brille reißt den Drehburger im Mundwinkel nicht wirklich raus.
Du solltest mal drüber nachdenken die Fluppen auf eine Nadel zustecken..... dann kannst du sie noch länger rauchen....


----------



## AndreasB (7. März 2005)

*AW: Sonntag, 6.März 2005.... Windstille*

@Angsthabentor

jetzt kann wohl jeder nachvollziehen, warum wir "gekniffen" haben. |kopfkrat 

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## MichaelB (7. März 2005)

*AW: Sonntag, 6.März 2005.... Windstille*

Moin,





			
				theactor schrieb:
			
		

> @MB: ich dachte ja für 0,00005 Sekunden, Dein Posting könnte nett enden, aber ich bin einfach zuuu positiv...|uhoh:


 Ach Du armor, krankor, geschwächtor, gebeuteltor und verhöhntor Actor...  
Das mit dem *....iv* stimmt eben nur bedingt - in Deinem Fall ist es ein *na* und kein *posit* #h  |rolleyes 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## JosiHH (7. März 2005)

*AW: Sonntag, 6.März 2005.... Windstille*



			
				Blauortsand schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe gerade nochmal Josi herangezoomt und ich weiß doch noch nicht so recht ob er Wassertemperaturen um die 0°C gut verträgt!?!



Und ich dachte, Mütze und Brille könnten diese komischen Auswüchse verdecken. Gut, dass mein Huf und mein Schwanz (der hinten) in der Wathose steckt.

Aber abgesehen von kleineren Gefahren für meine Mitangler ist zumindest "höllischer" Spaß garantiert und die Eisdecke schmilzt auch schneller ab ---zisch----

Josi
Wochenend-Belzebud


----------



## oh-nemo (7. März 2005)

*AW: Sonntag, 6.März 2005.... Windstille*

Da habt Ihr ja wie man sieht oooornnlich Spasss gehabbt  :m
Jelle wie kann es angehen das Du IMMERmit Fischgeruch an den Flossen nach Hause kommst #y


----------



## detlefb (7. März 2005)

*AW: Sonntag, 6.März 2005.... Windstille*



			
				oh-nemo schrieb:
			
		

> Jelle wie kann es angehen das Du IMMERmit Fischgeruch an den Flossen nach Hause kommst #y



Das ist doch einfach zuerklären, er geht fischen und ist nicht permanent am Kaminholz sägen :q


----------



## oh-nemo (7. März 2005)

*AW: Sonntag, 6.März 2005.... Windstille*



			
				detlefb schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist doch einfach zuerklären, er geht fischen und ist nicht permanent am Kaminholz sägen :q


Ja äähh mmmhhhh,ja.
Da hast Du man auch ´n büschen recht mit, Detlev :q
Woher weisst Du das gestern schon wieder 2,5 m³ auf meine Einfahrt "geschubst" wurden ??? 
Unsere Zeit kommt noch mein Lieber :m
....und Jelle hat trotzdem meist........ Fischfinger :q


----------



## theactor (7. März 2005)

*AW: Sonntag, 6.März 2005.... Windstille*

JaWOLL!

Jetzt ist der Winter gefälligst zuende und nächste Woche hat die Küste mich wieder! 
Schließlich hat Locke heut in Dahme via Belly ordentlich zugelegt #6 
Und während ich am worken war, kamen immer diese fiesen Fang-meldungen...HART:r 
Nächste Woche und BASTA! 

thekanzlertor


----------



## Dorschdiggler (7. März 2005)

*AW: Sonntag, 6.März 2005.... Windstille*



			
				inRätselnsprechtor schrieb:
			
		

> ....ordentlich zugelegt ......


....wie jetzt...isser dicker geworden, oder was  |kopfkrat  :q  :q  :q


----------



## theactor (7. März 2005)

*AW: Sonntag, 6.März 2005.... Windstille*

@Dorschdiggler: also manchmal! Mein Posting war ja wohl sowas von eindeutig!!!
LIES DOCH MAL RICHTIG HIN!
Geht aus meiner Schreiberei nicht etwa eindeutig hervor, dass er den Blasebalg falsch eingeführt hat und sich somit selber aufgepumpt (ich nehme mal dieses Wort) hat und dementsprechend ZUGELEGT hat?
Muss ich hier denn ALLES erklären? :q 

Neben dieser Aufblasung hat er aber auch noch immerhin 11 Fische gefangen...*seufzen* #6
Hier, Kinners: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=47703


----------



## Dorschdiggler (7. März 2005)

*AW: Sonntag, 6.März 2005.... Windstille*

Lieber Sönke....odr sollte ich doch eher "Seufztor" oder "Jammertor" schreiben    Wer soviel Zeit unter der Woche hat wie Du, der sollte doch wohl ab und zu mal 'nen guten Fisch an Land ziehen - odder  |kopfkrat 

so...und nu hör endlich auf mit dem Seufzen, sattel Dein Belly und karr' Dein Geraffel morgen gefälligst ans Wasser.....ist ja nicht mehr zu ertragen Dein Gejammer  :q


----------



## Locke (7. März 2005)

*AW: Sonntag, 6.März 2005.... Windstille*



> laßt euch beim nächsten mal nicht von Lockes Gerüchten (der Räumdienst schafft das nicht)


HEY, Mooooment......das war kein Gerücht.....so war es vor meiner Haustür :q
ABER, am nächsten Tach war es bestens losfahrwetter. Also, wenn ich gekonnt hätte, hätte ich am nächsten Tach wieder  zugesacht! :q



> Zitat von inRätselnsprechtor
> ....ordentlich zugelegt ......
> 
> ....wie jetzt...isser dicker geworden, oder was





			
				Absagetor schrieb:
			
		

> dass er den Blasebalg falsch eingeführt hat und sich somit selber aufgepumpt (ich nehme mal dieses Wort) hat und dementsprechend ZUGELEGT hat?



HEY ... nochmal MOOOOMMEEEENNNTTTTT......
Das wird jetzt persönlich, hier streichelt nur EINER meinen Bauch/Ar....-Ansatz!!
Und ausserdem....hier geht es doch um ABSAGER!!!! 
Können wir diese nochmal NAMENTLICH nennen 

:q
Gruss Locke


----------



## theactor (7. März 2005)

*AW: Sonntag, 6.März 2005.... Windstille*

Hi,



> Wer soviel Zeit unter der Woche hat wie Du


Das is'n Gerücht, Herr GelDig! Anfang nächster Woche ist dies  seid bald Monaten erstmal wieder der Fall!  



> ist ja nicht mehr zu ertragen Dein Gejammer


Is ja schon guuuut, bald wird es wieder ein Gejubel - I promise


----------



## Dorschdiggler (7. März 2005)

*AW: Sonntag, 6.März 2005.... Windstille*

|sagnix


----------



## Reppi (8. März 2005)

*AW: Sonntag, 6.März 2005.... Windstille*

Da ich immer noch wie RoboCop durch die Gegend eier, bin ich dafür das es weiter schneit und schifft und pustet und sowieso....... :c   
Aber next week..........


----------



## Medo (8. März 2005)

*AW: Sonntag, 6.März 2005.... Windstille*

ähhhhhh mir würde da jemand einfallen....

theeversaynothor...


----------



## theactor (8. März 2005)

*AW: Sonntag, 6.März 2005.... Windstille*



> Aber next week...



JAWOLLJA! Wir können ja mal  #x 
Ich habe unlängst in den "Rosenhof"-Anlagen vermehrt diese Older-Generation-Schiebe-Wägelchen gesehen...  #6


----------



## Reppi (8. März 2005)

*AW: Sonntag, 6.März 2005.... Windstille*



> Ich habe unlängst in den "Rosenhof"-Anlagen vermehrt diese Older-Generation-Schiebe-Wägelchen gesehen


Mit Ponton drunter ?? :q  :q 
 #x  #x


----------



## Mini-Broesel (8. März 2005)

*AW: Sonntag, 6.März 2005.... Windstille*



			
				Broesel schrieb:
			
		

> Moinsen,
> tja...hier gibbet noch nen Weichei...  , aber für den ersten Versuch Sohnemann in die "AB-Runde" einzuführen ist mir das doch ein büschen weit....und kalt  #t
> 
> Achja es ist ihm zu weit und zu kalt...Das mit dem weiten kann ich ja verstehen aber das es ihm zu kalt ist hätte ich nicht gedacht
> ...


----------



## oh-nemo (8. März 2005)

*AW: Sonntag, 6.März 2005.... Windstille*



			
				Mini-Broesel schrieb:
			
		

> Und jetzt zu euch!!!!!! Das nächste mal könntet ihr bitte nach Dazendorf oder Fehmarn fahren.... Jedenfalz hat euch nicht die kälte weggetrieben |stolz: Aber bei Papa sag ich nur eins |sagnix


Hi Mini-Broesel #h
Grüß Papa mal schön von mir und sag Ihm das wir 3 mal zusammen loswollen :m
Er hat mir auch schon einen schönen Dorsch-Morgen im April auf Fehmarn versprochen 
Bis dann #h


----------



## Mini-Broesel (8. März 2005)

*AW: Sonntag, 6.März 2005.... Windstille*



			
				oh-nemo schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Mini-Broesel #h
> Grüß Papa mal schön von mir und sag Ihm das wir 3 mal zusammen loswollen :m
> Er hat mir auch schon einen schönen Dorsch-Morgen im April auf Fehmarn versprochen
> Bis dann #h



Hi, Malente jörg
ich werde ihn von dir Grüßen #h 
hoffentlich kann er das Versprechen halten |kopfkrat 
Naja denk mal schon #6 
warst du eigentlich auch beim "AB"Treffen??


----------



## oh-nemo (8. März 2005)

*AW: Sonntag, 6.März 2005.... Windstille*



			
				Mini-Broesel schrieb:
			
		

> Hi, Malente jörg
> ich werde ihn von dir Grüßen #h
> hoffentlich kann er das Versprechen halten |kopfkrat
> Naja denk mal schon #6
> warst du eigentlich auch beim "AB"Treffen??


Ne Mini,in Dänemark war ich nicht dabei,aber am Freitag saß ich neben Deinem Vater(beim 1. Eutiner Anglerstammtisch)
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=47472


----------



## Mini-Broesel (8. März 2005)

*AW: Sonntag, 6.März 2005.... Windstille*



			
				Broesel schrieb:
			
		

> Jeppa...Petri zum Silberling... #h
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Gnilftz (8. März 2005)

*AW: Sonntag, 6.März 2005.... Windstille*



			
				Mini-Broesel schrieb:
			
		

> Broesel schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## theactor (8. März 2005)

*AW: Sonntag, 6.März 2005.... Windstille*

HI,



> Mit Ponton drunter ??


 :q Nee, soweit waren sie dann doch nich...  :q 

@Minibroesel: wie gemein, Papa hier so bloßzustellen   

@Papa: tja, das wird in Zukunft ja etwas schwieriger mit den ...Ferkeleien hier-- unter _strenger Aufsicht _ der künftigen Versorgergeneration    :q 

 #h


----------



## Dorschdiggler (9. März 2005)

*AW: Sonntag, 6.März 2005.... Windstille*

*ACHTUNG : SINNLOSPOSTING*








MINI....das war supi  #6  :q


----------



## Broesel (9. März 2005)

*AW: Sonntag, 6.März 2005.... Windstille*

hmmppfff...... |kopfkrat  |motz: ..immer auf die Kleinen...  #q


----------



## Skorpion (9. März 2005)

*AW: Sonntag, 6.März 2005.... Windstille*



			
				Mini-Broesel schrieb:
			
		

> Achja es ist ihm zu weit und zu kalt...Das mit dem weiten kann ich ja verstehen aber das es ihm zu kalt ist hätte ich nicht gedacht
> |kopfkrat . Ich wär gekommen ... egal wie kalt es ist.... Aber bei Papa sag ich nur eins  |sagnix



Hallo Junior-Broesel, da hast du`s aber dem Papa gegeben :m .Ein suuuper  Beitrag #6  |good:  #r


----------



## Mini-Broesel (10. März 2005)

*AW: Sonntag, 6.März 2005.... Windstille*



			
				Skorpion schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Junior-Broesel, da hast du`s aber dem Papa gegeben :m .Ein suuuper  Beitrag #6  |good:  #r





jcha das mache ich gerne  Papa so darstehen zulassen ... aber das soltet ihr auch mal probieren bringt mächtig Spaß #6


----------

